# AoW - Team Diamond Lake -OOC



## HolyMan (Oct 23, 2010)

Ok TDL this is your OOC for AoW! hmm.. maybe I should stop with that LOL - opps! 

Team Diamond Lake:

Axel - human Cleric of Pelor2
fireinthedust - elf Ranger1/Wizard1
Shayuri - human Sorcerer2 (undead bloodline)
ghostcat - half-elf Ranger(trapper)2

Let me get the other OOC up and I need space for houserules but besides that this thread is all yours.

HM

LINKS:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/296380-whispering-cairn-team-diamond-lake-ic.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/295614-age-worms-character-spot.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/295584-age-worms-ap-pathfinder-system-full-sorry.html


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 23, 2010)

Houserules placeholder


----------



## renau1g (Oct 23, 2010)

*strecthes* Ahhh.... so good to have a bit more room to play around in. I like the nearly all human group, works nicely.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 23, 2010)

That it does now all we need to do is figured out how each PC knows some of the others. Here is what I have come up with based on backgrounds so far, (and what is leftover).


```
Sorcerer
       /        /      
   Cleric    Ranger(elf)
      l
 Ranger(half-elf)
      l
  Rogue
```
 
Now if it need not be a great friendship for what I am planning for this group just a I talked to this guy (gal) once and they seem ok. Or it could be you are bffs that is all up to you.

But with the above tree I'm thinking the cleric will wish to explore the Whispering Carin (why to be introduced IC) but doesn't think it wise to do so alone. He asks the Sorcerer and Ranger (half-elf) and tells them to bring "one more" if they know someone - which they do.

Let's play with this for now unless anyone has a better idea.

HM

_


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm good with that.  Avren would spend some time with Aria/Shayuri, trying to figure her out, and could even have been there when the Cleric came by to ask for her help.

QUESTION:  what world are we in?   Like, are we literally on Oerth/Greyhawk?  Or are we in a homebrew world?   I don't know much about the world of Greyhawk, so it doesn't make a big difference.  Only the generic D&D mythology stuff (ie: demonomicon, Mordenkainen, Free City, Castle Greyhawk having dungeons, and the Great Wheel cosmology, etc.).

Is there an elven kingdom, or are they small hamlets, or what?


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 23, 2010)

I know little of Greyhawk myself and it looks like you know more than me. I play alot of homebrewed stuff or in Dragonlance. The world around the adventure will be mostly fluff with the place you are at being most important.

But we can say we are in Greyhawk and use what we need and add what we need to make the world are own. So if you need an elven nation please add what you wish for RPs sake.

Also your character is going wizard at lvl 2 are you saying he was taught a little before hand and then finishes his studies. Or do you wish to have a mentor (which there could be in Diamond Lake). 

HM

_


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 23, 2010)

Elven nation I get to make up, let me think...  okay!

Mentor:  He was taught before.  Wizardry should, in theory, take years to master.  The trick to this is that, as soon as I start level 2, I'm going to want a Spellbook and a Masterwork sword as a bonded weapon.  Should we say that my current sword is good enough, and I get the benefit when I reach Wizard, or do I start with a Masterwork sword right now?  I don't have a high to-hit compared to what I could have with STR + weapon focus (and admittedly, I'm looking at a different build and drooling right now... I might switch over to human or half-elf if it's not too late!)

He's got a book with him right now, an I have the spells chosen but not technically in the book just yet.

Could he have friendly relations with the local Wizard?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 24, 2010)

If Zeke did not know any of the others from his childhood, which in a small town such as Diamond Lake, seems improbable to not know any of them, then his first meeting with Aria would have been at the head priests' side, trying to minister to her soul.

He would have been amazed to see his mentor fail in banishing all traces of undeath from a living being, and would have viewed Aria, at first, almost like a failed science experiment.

Zeke lives a fairly spartan life, because of his sparse upbringing, and spends all of his days within the temple, with occasional jaunts outside the walls on errands for the head priest.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 24, 2010)

I had an idea I mentioned in the previous thread about Zeke and Jules. Zeke's 7 years younger than Jules, so they certainly wouldn't have been childhood acquitances. You mentioned Zeke was one of a bunch of kids right? So, perhaps one of your older brothers would know Jules and have pointed him out at least once or twice. Jules would've probably been one of the "bad apples" that perhaps your parents could've pointed out too. He has been working for Balabar Smenk, the town's most notorious mine manager and so would likely be a bit reviled by at least some of the townsfolk. He also spurned the St. Cuthbertites and so wouldn't be welcome with them either. 

Now, I'm sure many people would've heard the rumours that Julian doesn't work for Smenk any more and there's a target on his back.


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 24, 2010)

As I previously mentions, Galyne and Zeke will be on no more that a nodding acquaintance. Although he may know that Galyne is a proficient woodsman and approach him on that basis. he will definitely know that Galyne's father has sold his farm and that Galyne is at a loose end. So that should be sufficient for Zeke to approach Galyne.

Now according to HM's diagram, Galyne introduces Jules. However, Galyne is even younger that Zeke, so they certainly won't have interacted as kids. Also, Galyne is not particularly about what goes on in town and only has two elder sisters. (His brother is round about his age, give or take a year). 

So how about Jules and Galyne's eldest sister, Tabatha, went out together when they were teenagers. Although they split up, they have stayed friends and Tabatha is worried about Jules' drinking. When Galyne told her about Zeke's proposed trip, she suggests he takes Jules. Worried about his friend, Tabatha will seek him out and ask her himself.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 24, 2010)

Works for me.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 25, 2010)

Howdy.  Vixtrin (female human fighter) will be in TDL, so hellos all around to everyone.

Would anyone like to work out background knowledge together with me?  I put a (lengthy) background story for Vixtrin in her character sheet, but the short of it is that she's the illegitimate daughter of the old Mayor Neff.  Her full name is Vixtrin Kneff (mother couldn't spell "Neff").  Mother is a brothel worker at the Emporium.  Vixtrin's been a ruffian, brothel worker, short-term acolyte at the local temple, and short-term soldier at the garrison.  She recently got chucked in jail but is out now.  She's a spiked chain fighter.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 25, 2010)

Is there only one temple in town, and if so, which god is it to? Or is it more of a pantheon temple?

CB, I'm not sure what your timeline is, but if your character was stationed in the temple within the past...lets say year or so ago...perhaps she was present when my character was brought in?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 25, 2010)

My timeline for Vixtrin is flexible.  Her mum shuffled her off to the temple at age 14.  Vixtrin is 20 now.  In the intervening six years she's supposed to have failed at being an acolyte in the temple and a garrison soldier.  And she's been in prison after the garrison.  I'm certainly willing to alter Vixtrin's age and backstory to make something fit.  She could be younger than the 20 I stated on her sheet.  Or she could have spent a few years at the temple, dodging the attention of the priests.


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 25, 2010)

Avren wouldn't know her yet, unless they met while he was checking in on Aria.  He's pretty mobile.

Is her timeline fairly in order?  Ie: she did each of those things in order (ie: Temple only after being a brothel worker)?  Not hating, just trying to understand.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 25, 2010)

Well, we know that there is at least a temple of Pelor in the town, probably another or two, I would guess, as the population is around 1000 people.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 25, 2010)

[MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION], yes, Vixtrin's timeline as it appears in this post is a match for what is in her character sheet.  ie: brothel>>temple>>garrison>>jail>>release.  The sequence is important to her background.  The timeframe between events is less so.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 26, 2010)

There's a church to St. Cuthbert, an extremist twist that revel in self-flaggelation to reflect the self-sacrifice of the Cuthbertites. There's a Chapel to Heironeous at the Garrison. Obad-Hai has representation (not a formal church though) and there are cultists of Wee Jas (aka the Cult of the Green Lady) that guard the cemetary against grave robbers.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2010)

And I will add in a small temple to "The Radiant Light" (Pelor) since one of the PC's is a cleric of Pelor. This will be a temple just starting to get a foot hold in the area, so not much to help crunch wise (i.e. scrolls, potions) but will be a good place for info.

HM

_


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 26, 2010)

What do we still need to do in order to post IC?  Whats the timeline?  Not rushing, just trying to keep abreast of what's happening.

...okay, realistically i kinda wanna get to 2nd level and hit stuff with magic.  Actually 20th level would be fun.  And fight Cthulhu (stats re: CoC d20 book, yeah!)


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2010)

Advancing to lvl 1 should be easy as the adventure goal is going to be something vague like  Expolre the Whispering Carin - reach lvl2 LOL

I need to know if you are deciding on a race change. I liked the whole elf of upper stats going to the lowly human town. And was going to change the main wizard in town from human to elven for you (prehaps another reason for your trip). But if you have decided on a different path please let me know.

I am going to finish characters over the course of the next two days and have an IC of some sort after we get tenative backgrounds/meetings done. So I'm thinking FRI earliest SUN latest.

HM

_


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 26, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> CB, I'm not sure what your timeline is, but if your character was stationed in the temple within the past...lets say year or so ago...perhaps she was present when my character was brought in?



Works for me.  Could we say in the last 18 months?  Would help me cover ground in Vixtrin's background, even after I play with her age/dates of entry to the temple and garrison.  

Vixtrin didn't care for the Temple or its priests.  How she would have felt about Aria, though, is less certain.  Without knowing more about Aria, my best feeling of the situation is that Vixtrin would be suspicious of Aria and what she's all about.  Conversely, having been bullied and grown up on the streets herself, there could also be a bit of empathy there toward Aria's new role as outcast.  How do you feel about things?  Want a friend in the IC?  Prefer a *friendly* antagonist counterpoint to your character?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2010)

Given the circumstances around Aria's 'recovery' in the temple, it's likely that a guard would be on hand, in case things turned ugly. The priests were uncertain what to make of her, and her condition. Physically she was fine after healing and some food and water. They detected a spiritual malaise though, one that they'd never encountered before. They ruled out domination and possession, and in the end concluded that it must be some kind of 'residue' from her near-death experience.

That said, Vix would have been there to hear the wilder theories, and would know that despite the conclusion, no one there really knew what had happened to Aria, or what would become of her.

So she has reason to be suspicious.

Aria's designation as outcast grew slowly at first, but picked up steam as it spread. She responded by retreating; first to the edge of town, then finally out into the lonely old, rundown woodsman's shack. 

So if Vixtrin has a soft spot for the victims of bullying, there's ample cause for that as well.

In the end, I wouldn't be surprised if Vixtrin's feelings were mixed. She might feel pity for Aria, while still being wary of what she might be, or become.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 26, 2010)

Perhaps Zeke was delegated to watch/guard duty over Aria as she recovered?


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 26, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> So she has reason to be suspicious.
> 
> {snip}
> 
> ...



Works for me.  Start out wary mixed with pity, working our way toward grudging friendship, then on to who knows what.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 26, 2010)

s@squ@tch said:


> Perhaps Zeke was delegated to watch/guard duty over Aria as she recovered?



If this is the case, then Zeke and Vixtrin know (or know of) one another.  Vixtrin's mum pawned her off on the Temple for a short time.  The priests didn't like Vixtrin, thought her irreverent, and thought poorly of her aptitude, so she was subsequently pawned off on the garrison.  

Zeke and Vixtrin would probably minimally know one another and maybe more than "minimally," depending on how you feel about your character.


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for waiting on that.  I think I'll stay with Elf simply because I'd just be losing Dex instead of gaining Str at this point.  Conceptually it works.

My only two issues:

1)  Damage output later on compared to BBEGs: if I don't have STR, where is it coming from when I use my weapon?  That's the whole point of this build.  I can do it in 4e, but all the attacks magically channel spell energy anyway.  What I'd like to do is use a sword I designed that lets me convert spells into weapon attack bonus damage (so I can hit someone with a lightning bolt, etc.).  That and some other options I have brewing in my head so he plays the way I'd like him to.

and  2)  Is an elven noble really macho enough that I won't feel bad when I read Robert E Howard stories?  I hope to play that up.  I'm really hoping he doesn't go the sissy Twilight emo-kid route.  Good for some characters, not for this one.  Granted, I don't want to go the angry emo-kid route either (that's worse).  Meh.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 27, 2010)

Character checking:

*Jules(renau1g)-
** please remove Experience from Game info and give yourself 1 Hero Point
* under AC change + 1 (shield) to + 1 (feat) I know it says it gives you a shield bonus to AC but it was confusing whether or not you were carrying one.
* Short sword crit range is wrong.
* Rations(5) weigh 5lbs 
* have total weight at 55lbs which is under your light load by 3lbs but you have no pack or even a sack you could change your outift to expolrer's adding both no cost and no weight to the character
* have gold spent at 219gp, 5sp, 3cp leftover = 4sp, 7cp (hmmm dirt poor good reason to go adventuring)
* your FC bonus and treasure sbloks should be listed in the tracking post. I think I explained that badly as the other group had trouble with it also. Will try and re-explain that second post in RG
* question about bacground - Did you ever join Kullen's gang or did they offer and you refused? Do you have that tattoo?

*???(**s@squ@tch**)-
** please remove your Experience Point spot in game info and add Hero Points: 1
* HR for channel energy is Xd6 + 1/2 your cleric lvl + WIS Modifier so you can add a +4 to your 1d6
* Extra turning is not a feat in PF did you want Extra Channel? or Turn Undead as a feat?
* Clerics are not prof with all armors just light and medium armors
* under Focused Mind you don;t recieve a +2 bonus to spellcraft checks only concentration checks
* ACP penalty is -6
* have total weight at 96lb
* have leftover gold at 14gp, 8sp, 8cp 
* important - need apperance, deamenaor, background, and name

*Galyne(ghostcat)-
** no deity? want to put agnostic or atheist in that slot (which will be tested lol)
* apperance and deamenaor

*Aria(Shayuri)-
** AC have AC 00 = 13 + this and that; should read AC 13 = 10 + this and that
* Init should be +2 modifier not added
* CMB is correct STR mod not listed
* under bloodline list know(religion) becomes class skill
* I don't know where you got those two traits from or what they do.
* under Spellcraft you should list +3 [misc] as +3 [feat]
* Favored class bonus +1 skill point needs listed under trackig post please
* Need Equipment or you could start with nothing but the clothes on your back and a gem worth 70gp
* And your very lucky we are not using XP or you would be at -5,000 for the teaser background. 

*Avren(fireinthedust)-
** please remove Experience from game info and give yourself 1 hero point
* another agnostic
* CMD should be 15
* Fort stat is wrong should be +1 total then is +3
* attack for curved blade should be +4
* need tarits or list that you aren't taking any
* list skill points: 10 and max ranks: 1 and ACP: -3 please
* misc skills (that have no ranks) need filled out along with listing ACP to skills
* please add your  starting gold  link into your treasure tracking spot in your second post in the RG
* Not listed is max weights and weight carried I have your gear at 54.5lbs (medium load)
* Not listed leftover gold have you at spent = 127gp, 2sp, 1cp leftover = 52gp, 7sp, 9cp (You could buy a few scrolls and have them for when you reach character lvl2 (wizard 1)
* Background note: is the mad hermit that attacked you still out there?

*Vixtrin(CanadienneBacon)-*
* have checked character resently so will wait to hear back if changes are made

Ok that was three hours of he.. um heck. And now I have a headache.

HM

_


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 27, 2010)

* AC have AC 00 = 13 + this and that; should read AC 13 = 10 + this and that

- Oops, oversight. Thanks for catching that.

* Init should be +2 modifier not added

- Huh, thought I did that. Alrighty.

* CMB is correct STR mod not listed

- I didn't realize this needed to be broken down. Apologies.

* under bloodline list know(religion) becomes class skill

- Yes, it's a class skill. But I don't have any ranks in it, so it's not listed.

* I don't know where you got those two traits from or what they do.

-- They're from the Pathfinder SRD. I'm not sure I'm even going to use them now though. I'll be sure to list what my traits do on the final version.

* under Spellcraft you should list +3 [misc] as +3 [feat]

- Okay, fair enough.

* Favored class bonus +1 skill point needs listed under trackig post please

- Tracking post? That's just for leveling up, I thought.

* Need Equipment or you could start with nothing but the clothes on your back and a gem worth 70gp

- Yeah, working on this. That sheet's not quite done yet. Frankly I don't think she'll be carrying much. I can't think of any reasons why she would. 

* And your very lucky we are not using XP or you would be at -5,000 for the teaser background. 

- I'll say it again. That sheet's not quite done yet.  I'll finish it up asap.


----------



## fireinthedust (Oct 27, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Character checking:
> 
> *Avren(fireinthedust)-
> ** please remove Experience from game info and give yourself 1 hero point
> ...




Agnostic:  no.  He thinks the pantheon of deities are simply powerful outsiders who can grant spells to their minions.  Some are nice, and will be fun to hang out with when he's epic level.  He doesn't know if there isn't a "creator spirit" out there, and is curious, so I suppose that's Agnostic.  However, the actual ones with clerics he simply doesn't think they're anything more than powerful outsiders.  Otherwise how to explain Orcus cults?

Fort:  don't we get to add Class bonuses to saves?  Base save is +2, +1 for Con, right?  He's a Ranger 1, so Fort and Ref.

Scrolls:  didn't know if we could buy them.  Awesome!  I want to use them when I'm a Wizard, but do they count against my total 1st level spells known when I start my spellbook?  If I'm paying the cost of scrolls, in addition to my class ability auto-gain, 

Mad Hermit: no, Avren kicked him into the pit with the Ghouls, and left as they were rending him limb from limb.  I need to finish a scene in the short story I wrote, then I'll send it to you.  I need time!  Work + baby + school + DMing last night an original Halloween-themed module = time consuming.  sigh.  Soon!


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 27, 2010)

No problem thanks for the quick responds (makes all my hard work seem worth while) But the tracking post is not only for lvl ups but for things like favored class bonuses as it could be in any form besides +1 hp or +1 skill point and I wish for people to list them each lvl in the tracking so we know where you got the numbers from

The post will also keep track of special items you get in the game. One of the things I find here in pbp is people forget when they get a certain item that may be related to the adventure in the future so there will be a spot for that, with a link to where and when you recieved said item.

And keeping track of money on person and stowed away for purchases or making a magic item.

HM

_


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 27, 2010)

I changed a trait for Vixtrin.  Removed Vagabond Child (urban), added Sacred Touch.  It's better for the group and gives me a something extra to roleplay.

Make her into a knight of Heironeous, HM!


----------



## renau1g (Oct 28, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Character checking:
> 
> *Jules(renau1g)-
> ** please remove Experience from Game info and give yourself 1 Hero Point
> ...




See above in red


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 28, 2010)

renau1g said:
			
		

> *Jules(renau1g)-
> ** please remove Experience from Game info and give yourself 1 Hero Point - was this overlooked?
> * under AC change + 1 (shield) to + 1 (feat) I know it says it gives you a shield bonus to AC but it was confusing whether or not you were carrying one.DONE
> * Short sword crit range is wrong. Done
> ...





Responds in yellow

HM

_


----------



## ghostcat (Oct 28, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Character checking:
> *Galyne(ghostcat)-
> ** no deity? want to put agnostic or atheist in that slot (which will be tested lol)
> What do you call "believes that the Gods exist as he has seem evidence of this all of his life. however, he sees no reason to worship any particular one *At the moment*?" If (when) push comes to shove, he will worship *Ehlonna*
> ...




Response in Green


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Oct 28, 2010)

I'll be around today (Thursday), but away Friday - Sunday.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm home from our weekend in Virginia.  Where are we at with this thing?


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 1, 2010)

yeah, can we start some RP in an IC thread while all the little bits are worked on?


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2010)

I will be starting an IC thread tonight for this game, but there are a few things I want you to think on. 

- Where you live. 
- Where you work.
- Are you well known in the town, a local or just moved here in the past how many years?
- Family in the area?

All this can be done as you RP, adding tidbits but the adventure calls for you to come back to this town after a little adventuring and I wish to work on and establish your identitiy in town.

Also I read Shayuri is having computer troubles so we won't be starting out all together. I like the ideal that the sorcerer may join after, but we will see.

Ok I have a lot of work and you have some things to think on (and add to your character sheet). Start up before you know it.

HM

_


----------



## renau1g (Nov 2, 2010)

I believe most of the questions are covered in my background. Just to confirm though only family is his mother, a deep follower of St. Cuthbert.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 2, 2010)

My background answers most of these question and outlines my immediate family. However, it doesn't cover, nieces and nephews, cousins and in-laws. I think its fair to assume that Galyne is related to most of the local farming community but not the townies.


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 2, 2010)

Okay, name-change again, but this is the final one:  Eldariel.  Avren can be a pseudonym, if you wish, but I like this one.  Made a PC for my RL game, as a player was new and I wanted to try out the concept; really like this one.

1)  family is all elven and far away.  Lords and ladies with lots of titles.  He's left it all behind to explore the world and make something of himself; sort of a quest for self respect.

2)  Stays either in his tent in and around the countryside (ranger) or at an Inn, or even at the tower of the local wizard, someone who is intelligent and understands the grander realities of the world; who has, Eldariel believes, the same sort of drive to greatness the elf does.


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 2, 2010)

question:  if Shayuri isn't there, how is Eldariel contacted for the adventure?  Did he hear about it from Aria and go while she does some other stuff?


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 2, 2010)

...ngh. I'm not QUITE dead.

...I'm getting better...


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2010)

I am changing the main human wizard in the game to an elven one and you can stay with him as he will be the one to help your change from ranger to wizard and all. Fluff but the high lvl wizard in town is key to a few adventures so don;t worry you are in np it is the rest of the group.

I haven't seen Shayuri's background so I don't know a few things but wish to see if you all wish to play the meeting (maybe mistaking her for an undead monster) as I think she should be living in an old mine mangers home that is run down about twenty minutes from town.

If agreed it would make the place (from the adventure) that you all would use as a base to explore The Whispering Carin. Still working on getting the group together but it shoudn't be hard with only doing two at a time then combining them together.

I see alot of RPing before you start in the adventure proper.

HM

_


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 3, 2010)

Sheet updated.

Background updated.

I think I hit the most important notes, without turning it into a novel. 

However, I have more details than are written down, should you need them.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 3, 2010)

Since the beginning of history, humanity has measured time in ages. Ages of glory, of Dreams, and even of Great Sorrows mark the human tally of the years, giving a sense of order to the events of past centuries. But one age has yet to occur, an age of darkness, of decay, and of writhing doom. Witty bards and wrathful preachers know it as the Age of Worms, weaving it into the peripheries of their passion plays as a mythic era of destruction that could begin at any time. Astrologers, diviners, and servants of the fates know more. The canniest among them fear that the Age of Worms has already begun.


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 3, 2010)

[sblock=Wizard]  what do you think of making him a half-elf?  He's old, Elves don't really get "old".  Also, Eldariel has a certain fondness and respect for half-elves that he can't explain; possibly due to his mentor, a crusty old bastard with no respect for Eldariel's clearly superior rank, was a half-elf.  [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 3, 2010)

[sblock=Wizard2] I have already done most of his conversion to elf, and have a pic and all just need to add him to the npc section of the RG. You say your mentor was a half elf you could make Allustan his father if you wish. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm really confused about where people are.

It seems like there's two different cabins, and half us are at one, and half of us are at the other, and no one's sure which is which.

But then I wonder if maybe there's really only one cabin, and there was just a misuderstanding that made it seem like there were two.

...on top of all this, is Aria aware of anyone else nearby?


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 8, 2010)

There is suppose to be one cabin and everyone is to arrive at it as they post. And I was going to post Aria hearing voices outside and let you go from there.

HM

_


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 8, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> There is suppose to be one cabin and everyone is to arrive at it as they post. And I was going to post Aria hearing voices outside and let you go from there.
> 
> HM
> 
> _





I asked if it was Aria's cabin.  I thought Eldariel knew about her already.  I thought this was a *different* cabin, and Eldariel was going to basically the adventure site to meet folks.

If it was Aria's house, he'd just say he'd arrived there to talk to her, knock on the door, and say 'well met".  Then  "who the heck are these people?  Okay, folks, she's not Undead; well, not evil, as far as I can tell."

If it's a totally different cabin, he'd be looking for different Undead.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 9, 2010)

That's the joke, I think. He heard rumors of a haunted cabin, got directions, and didn't realize where it was until he got there...then realized that hey! This is where Aria's hanging out now.

Perhaps another possible reaction is to get worried that Aria accidentally chose to shack up in a cabin that's haunted, so he decides to warn her.


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 9, 2010)

so maybe I'll just edit my last post and show up at her Cabin, then!


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 9, 2010)

I thought Aria had to leave her first home the one that Eldariel would have met her at. 

I sent him after rumors undead around this new place, he was to tell the others (why Aria was hidden) and get them a little creeped out. They were to tell him about the vision and quest. And after they search they find out it's "only" Aria and you all could RP her joining in.

Oh well best laid plans and all that.

HM

_


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 9, 2010)

fireinthedust said:


> so maybe I'll just edit my last post and show up at her Cabin, then!




I've edited Galyne's approach to the cottage, so we are now in agreement.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 9, 2010)

Jules is just waiting for a response from the person following him, but soon will determine she's had too much to drink and continue on his merry way.


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 9, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> I thought Aria had to leave her first home the one that Eldariel would have met her at.
> 
> I sent him after rumors undead around this new place, he was to tell the others (why Aria was hidden) and get them a little creeped out. They were to tell him about the vision and quest. And after they search they find out it's "only" Aria and you all could RP her joining in.
> 
> ...





Ah.

Clarity is important for this stuff.  I knew there were rumours, but I wasn't sure which cottage Eldariel was searching.  I didn't even know Aria had moved from one cottage to another.  Then it got confusing whether it was the new cottage or the original that Eldariel was checking out.

Sounds like a difficult gambit to run, so don't take it too hard.

Let's just jump in, get started.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 9, 2010)

True I will advance the thread forward tommorrow night if even if no further responds and will work CB in if I have to. 

So please post up if you are still in and wish to go to the dungeon, please and thank you.

HM

_


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm here, just late.  Had a cold since Wednesday a week ago.  Better now.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 10, 2010)

Glad to hear I have a way if getting everyone in this and am working on it. 

But for clarity I have changed my original post to be the next morning(same morining as everyone posting at the cabin now) for Jules and Vixtrin. Next post either of yo wish to make should have you coming close to your destination. I wish to get everyone together both in terms of time and location. (And I will not try something like this again. Next time it will be "You all stand before a cave... )

HM

_


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 15, 2010)

Just posted my first die roll in the IC.  Yipee!


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 20, 2010)

IC updated still wondering where [MENTION=42885]s@squ@tch[/MENTION] is and [MENTION=51930]fireinthedust[/MENTION] - Wild Empathy takes around a minute to use so it really isn't helpful after init is rolled.

HM
_


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 20, 2010)

Don't know about s@squ@tch, but fireinthedust has been around.  As for me, I'm not normally a weekend poster.  I'll be back on Monday to post for Vixtrin.  And will probably have a posting interruption middle-to-late of next week, during American Thanksgiving.  

Good game so far, thanks for running it.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks (and Happy T-day) But the game truly hasn't started yet LOL, 

HM
_


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 21, 2010)

I think he meant that Sasquatch wasn't around, then signal "new topic" and then about how I tried to cram a Wild Empathy check into a combat round.

I figured it wouldn't work, but I wanted to try some level of animal diplomacy just in case.  I mean, yeah this is a fight scene, but we can still try to avoid unnecessary combat.  Also, Eldariel is a ranger; I may never use that power again!!!


----------



## renau1g (Nov 21, 2010)

I thought it was a more RP oriented action...and I applaud you for that.


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 21, 2010)

Thinking ahead. How long does it take to skin a wolf and how much do wolf skins weigh?

Waste not, want not!


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 21, 2010)

I would say it depends on your skill lvl "time wise". If you aren't like a trapper or something it would take alittle longer than someone who is.

I would say it might take 20-30 mins per pelt and let's say each weighs around 3lbs.

HM
_


----------



## renau1g (Nov 21, 2010)

Haven't you played video games HM? Just right click and it's there instantly...even if you're not a tracker/hunter. In Fallout you can skin a gecko even with no points in Survival...oh wait this isn't 4e so I can't make video game comparisons...


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 23, 2010)

I have to confess, the map is not really working for me.  By the content of our and the DM's posts, I thought Jules and Vixtrin had Wolf A between them and that Wolf A was still alive.  When did that thing die?  Vixtrin rolled well enough to get in a shot and came before the wolves on init, but I never saw damage for her posted in a DM post.  

If we didn't have Wolf A, which wolf did we have--Wolf B?


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2010)

My bad I figured since I told you there hp to start you could figure out which was which. I will label things more clearly from here on out. 

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 23, 2010)

The hit point tracking seems off too...

In round 1, a couple of people hit for combined damage of about 13...and then there was the arrow hit as the wolves charged in.

So out of 3 wolves, 2 closed to melee and got smacked. 

The next round, there were more attacks and my magic missile, but the HP tracking didn't seem to change round 1, unless you edited it after I looked...


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2010)

Wolves jump out of woods here  and total hp is given.

Galyne takes down a wolf(B) in one shot.

I post that the "larger" of the two remaining wolves advances on Eldriel.

Vixtrin then deals 7hp to a wolf, not knowing which one at the time.

fitd posts that he slashes at the great wolf causing 6 damage.

Shayuri then posts casting magic missile at the larger wolf and does 4 damage (total 10 points).

Ok then there is the recap post which has Wolf A at 2 hp - which would be the 9hp wolf minus 7hp from Vixtrin

And the 20hp wolf(C) is down 10 hp at that time. should I list them 2/9 and 10/20?? I usually use colors to indicate damage is taken and the character is not at full hp.

Then Jules steps up behind and does 9hp damage to the wolf fighting Vixtrin and that would kill it.

Far as I know it is Galynes turn, but you could have gone and posted for Vixtrin beforehand as she wouldn't be able to attack till next round regardless.

Everyone up to date or would you like me to use a different method for combat?

HM


----------



## renau1g (Nov 23, 2010)

Yah! I killed something


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 23, 2010)

Hmm! I guess I was just confused then. My bad! Thanks for the clarification, HM.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2010)

Your welcome, 

I am open to ideas of different combat methods. I saw that Thanee opens a whole new thread just for combat so it can be sorted out and then in the IC just gets updates every round. Or I could use the who posts first goes first method some DM's use.

We can try different ones and see what we like best also.

HM


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 23, 2010)

If you go with a "who posts first" model, then you negate the Improved Initiative feat.  And also burn everyone who put good points into a better Dexterity score.  I'm not a fan of that.  I prefer straight init, in order, just like you've been doing.  If you're going to improve one thing, it should maybe be your DM communication/posts in the IC.

It seems like you know exactly what is going on (don't most DMs? ), but there may be a disconnect in the way you communicate/post that info.  It would be helpful for me to know whether my PC hits/does damage in your DM posts for each round.  As it went this past combat, I saw damage dealt to a wolf but had no idea who did the damage because there was perhaps not enough in the text itself from you that said who did what.

Thanks for keeping an open mind.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 23, 2010)

In L4W/LEB most DM's use the whoever posts first for ocmbat and as well, it's usually all monsters on 1 init roll. Those with II and higher Dex have a better chance of going first (before the monsters), but then everyone goes. There is some loss as some player's can "game" the system to make things in their favour, but overall it really helps with PbP's typically slow combat rounds. Now, it's more of a problem in 4e with longer combats.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2010)

First time anyone told me I wasn't descriptive enough. But then I have been told I write to much into a combat (use to add extra swings and moves that didn't count as an attack). And now it looks like I need to find a happy medium. 

I could just post in an sblock the static goings on of the round. Like the post where I just explained who hit what. I would just add it in addition to the fluff. I agree about not using the post in order for the same reasons you gave. 

Also maybe allowing everyone to only post once after a round and edit it up? I post the fluff and map and the round starts then everyone would get one post and may edit it as they wish. Once everyone has gone then it would be easier to follow what is or did happen? Makes me think more and more that a combat thread would be nice, as everyone asks questions in the IC (I know I do it).

Ok keeping things as is for now just going to add static stats to help see who hit who and for what. I have other games I can try other styles in. 

HM


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm sorry I put you on the spot, HM.  Not my intent.  Happy Thanksgiving, all!  See you on the flip side of this weekend.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 24, 2010)

Enjoy your weekend, those south of the border.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 24, 2010)

South of which border LOL I'm not in Mexico you know. 

Thank's CB and happy Turkey Day to you and everyone.

HM


----------



## renau1g (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm in Canada, so you're all south of me. Well that's not 100% true, Seattle, Chicago, Detroit are all north of where I live. We share a latitudal line with Northern California.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Nov 29, 2010)

Post-Thanksgiving bump.


----------



## fireinthedust (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm Canadian also... oddly, Canadienne Bacon isn't?

We have our own Thanksgiving.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 30, 2010)

Yah for October! My daughter was born on Thanksgiving weekend last month. My boys were born on Easter weekend in 2007. We like the holidays


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 30, 2010)

Now you just need a New Year's baby and you will be set. 

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 1, 2010)

Sorry to say folks but I will be without my computer or books for about three weeks. But I am going to finish the combat and set it up so you all may RP. s@squ@tch hasn't been around but I believe he told ghostcat's character about the dream so I will relate it to the group that way. And you all can RP your way hopefully into journeying to the Whispering Cairn together, and that's where we will start when I am back.

HM


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 1, 2010)

fine by me.

This week is insane with work, and other projects, but I'll see about getting in some RP while you're gone.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 1, 2010)

Great have fun and sorry to hear work is crazy.

HM


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Dec 3, 2010)

Just popping my head in to say hello.  Haven't posted all week, just been busy with life/work/family/etc.  Will get over to the IC to roleplay for Vixtrin, hopefully today.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 21, 2010)

Great job keeping things rolling everyone. Here this is for each of you.'

RP reward: 

+1 luck bonus to be added to any attack, damage, skill check or ability check (after the roll is made). This reward may be saved to be used at anytime during the Age of Worms AP. 

- Please list as: RP reward - used/unused in your tracking thread.

And please give me a go/no go for advancing the thread to the cairn this week.

HM


----------



## ghostcat (Dec 21, 2010)

Its a go from me.

Glad to have you back HM. How's the bugs?


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks ghostcat 

Bugs are all gone so they tell me and the new bed is comfortable so all good here.

HM


----------



## renau1g (Dec 21, 2010)

Go, although check my status for my posting expectations until the new year.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 21, 2010)

A bit of FF suits me fine.


----------



## renau1g (Dec 21, 2010)

FF? Final Fantasy? I just DL'd it for my Blackberry, they did a pretty good job of it from a graphics perspective, but the processer can't handle the spell effects and has to stop partway through each spell animation.


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 23, 2010)

HM:  good to have you back.  Ready to go when you are.

Bed Bugs:  ugh.  My jobs are with street-involved people, one of them is a home, and the house has never been BB-free.  It's a nightmare.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 23, 2010)

thanks fitd

weird thing is now I see goggle ads everywhere talking about them. 

HM


----------



## renau1g (Dec 23, 2010)

My wife used to work for a non-profit that provided group housing for sufferers of mental illness (usually depression) and they had montly exterminator bills to get rid of bedbugs. Those things are tough to get rid of.


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 24, 2010)

seriously!  And they don't go away.  You have to nuke them, seriously nuke them.

The problem I'm hearing about is the bugs that are becoming immune to the toxins used in sprays.  (shuddering commencing in 5... 4...)  Could just be a rumor.

I remember hearing about Bed Bugs as something that had vanished long ago.  They suddenly re-appeared in my consciousness three or so years back.  I knew about lice, but "bed bugs" were from that "nighty night, sleep tight, don't let the bed bugs bite" rhyme.

Sleep tight seemed to refer (IIRC) to beds held up by chords that needed tightening to be comfortable.  Could they have been to hold up sheets, rather than mattresses, so bed bugs could be removed during an infestation?  Rather than making a mattress that is expensive, that just gets thrown out when the bugs inevitably come back?

Another rumor:  eating onions acts as a natural bug spray, as bugs are less willing to bite someone who eats lots of onions.  Don't know if I believe that one...


----------



## renau1g (Dec 24, 2010)

Hmmmm I know the reason that the bugs are coming back is that DDT-spray is now banned in US/Canada, which is super effective at killing the buggers, but also is hell on the environment (including the near extinction of the bald eagle). 

So...a nice catch 22...I've also heard they are resistant to most chemicals used right now and high temperature steam is one of the best ways to do it, but very time consuming and expensive.


----------



## fireinthedust (Dec 27, 2010)

and if it isn't dry heat, the wet steam will make mould pop up wherever you spray (so trade one problem for a host of others).

I thought certain centipedes ate bed bugs(?), but I have little proof... other than my having not killed the eyebrow-bugs in my apartment, and not seeing bed bugs despite my job.  Circumstantial, at best.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 28, 2010)

I have always thought of keeping spiders in my place. So they could catch the bugs that come out night. It happens every summer leave the window open (even with a screen) and at night in comes the bugs.

HM
_


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 18, 2011)

Update for this schedule for oh I don't know 24 hours I guess. 

Just need to know Jules and Aira's whereabouts in the chamber. If nothing I figure they might stay with light. Although the green glow doesn't make it totally dark.

HM


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 19, 2011)

Just a shout-out -- I just got back into town after a week in Disney World, so if you missed me last week, well, there you go.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 19, 2011)

NP s@s hope you had a great trip. This isn't going anywhere unless people drop of the planet. 

HM


----------



## fireinthedust (Jan 20, 2011)

How was Disney World?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 20, 2011)

Stressful for the parents, great for the kids.

Great weather, until last day, and got to see all sorts of people wearing clothes that they should not have left their rooms in.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 27, 2011)

So is everyone ready to descend to the next level? I think you have discovered everything about the first lvl.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 6, 2011)

bump - 

to see if renau1g and CB are still with us and what there characters are up to.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 8, 2011)

Scheduling update for this game tomorrow. Anything you wish to do before then go ahead and post up.

HM


----------



## renau1g (Feb 8, 2011)

A ton of January deadlined tax returns + my daughter's baptism on Sunday combined for a ker-razy time last few weeks. I'm going to update now.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 8, 2011)

NP renau1g I know you are good to go once the Real World leaves you alone.

I don't know these characters to well yet or I would have posted something for them myself, perhaps later after some standards have been established.

HM


----------



## renau1g (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah...that pesky Real World...getting in my business...


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm still here, but this is my first time posting on EN World in what I estimate is two weeks.  My husband got the flu (??? I think), then promptly gave it to our 4-year-old, who then passed it to our older three daughters.  I was the last to get it, and it was a classically nasty bug.  I just got back on my feet this week and now that we're caught up on household chores and grocery supplies, am able to resume EN Worlding.

In short, I'll post for Vixtrin in a moment.  Hope you haven't ditched her.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 8, 2011)

This is your...

*Hope everyone is feeling better 
*
...post.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 8, 2011)

This is your...

NP I think you haven't missed anything in two weeks. I am deciding on wheteher or not to list this game in my weekly updates or not. Which means I will update weekly whether or not I hear from everybody except during combat that will run a little faster. 

...other post.

HM


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the well-wishes.  It seems like most of the students, workers, and our families on the seminary campus here have been hit by whatever this bug is.  Some people have strep, others have been saying their docs conjectured flu.  A few of our number have had or are currently dealing with pneumonia.  Honestly, Louisville has got to be one of the "sickest" cities I've ever lived in.  Don't move here!  The Derby's not worth it!

Re: weekly status updates, I'm all for them for this game.  It's a good game, I like it, and when I'm on EN World I always make it a point to check in.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 10, 2011)

Okay, didn't want to clutter the IC thread.

Holy Man, I don't know if I'm not communicating effectively or if we're just disagreeing on what constitutes "an action."

Aria's doing something, y'see. She's not just jabbering. She's trying to determine which spot the lantern we have should be hanging from. Now, if her approach is for some reason ineffective, fine...but please tell me what the results of her action is, even if the result is "for some reason you can't figure it out from what you're doing."

And if there's something I should do in the future to sort of highlight the fact that I'm narrating an action that I'd like resolution for, and not just futzing around, let me in on that so we don't have to ride this merry-go-round again.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes than I am mistaken then. You will have to hit me over the head with what it is you are trying to do it seems. 

I thought I gave a result/slash answer to where the lantern goes. Zeke took it up and said he compared it to the other "blue" one. Since the info wasn't sblocked it would have been related to everyone, that it is indeed darker.

Also fitd made a comment about only missing the red lantern. Didn't that answer your post like I thought?

But basically I was trying my best to figure out what your character would do as everyone checked over the room and came up empty. I know little of the characters so far and need to see them played to better determine actions (within actions) for them later on. Your character I thought quiet and a watcher that wants to help but doesn't know much about this sort of thing.

 that was why the...



> She wasn't sure but was determined to become more help in the future.




Sorry Shayuri didn't mean to play the character a way you weren't taking them.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 10, 2011)

Ahh, I think I see the crossed wire, and it looks like I was the one mistaken. A mea culpa is in order. For some reason, and with the clarity of hindsight I am not able to articulate what that reason is, I interpreted that description of Aria and her lack of action as a dig. A kind of semi-friendly message from the GM that I hadn't done enough with her, and that she was being useless so could I please get the lead out?

Hence my unusually defensive reaction.

My apology for the uncalled for misinterpretation. You haven't shown yourself to be the sort of person who'd do something like that. I suppose it was my own guilty conscience fueling it since the truth is that I could have been doing more with Aria, and have been a bit slack lately.

Anyway, back to posting, and hoping this embarrassing episode can slip away into the shadowy realm of memory quickly.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 10, 2011)

Umm... what were talking about? 

Oh, Nevermind back to the dungeon 

HM


----------



## fireinthedust (Feb 10, 2011)

just throwing in here:  I thought about the weekly updates, but that's slow for what we're trying to do.  By slow I mean slower than normal for pbp.  Glacially slow.  Geologically slow.  Consider it: 1-20th or so campaign and we're at 1st level.  it takes a long time in RL games, not to mention pbp.

Even fast-rate posting, we're talking ten years of pbp here and maybe then not completing anything.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 11, 2011)

But remember I will be gutting half the adventure to help move things along. If you all post up faster I will update to that pace. By weekly I mean that even upon hearing nothing from everyone in the group I will move the adventure forward.

We can try it this way to start nothing says that if a few months everyone has more time than we will post up quicker and three years from now we need to go a little slower than we are now. Just want you to know if I advance it there may not be a way for you to go back, but I'll try not to do that as much as possible.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 10, 2011)

Figure this isn't meta-gaming to bad as your characters can tell that the swarm is slow and small.

Swarms get no AoO's for you moving around them. Just thought that might help with some of your upcoming choices.

HM


----------



## renau1g (Mar 10, 2011)

Jules' choices are fairly limited  

He's gotta move before his light source runs out....


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 10, 2011)

renau1g said:


> Jules' choices are fairly limited
> 
> He's gotta move before his light source runs out....




Do you have a Grue down there with you


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

Will update tonight. I saw CB hasn't been on since March 3rd hope everything is alright in here RL.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey s@s wanted to let you know that normally there is no modifier to a channel energy roll but I have HR'ed a rule to help out ( so even if you roll a one it is useful )

New Rule: Add 1/2 your cleric lvl + your WIS modifier to the dice rolled for channeling energy.

So right now for Zeke that is 1d6+2. When he hits second lvl it will bump up to 1d6+3.

HM


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 1, 2011)

Wait... our cleric only has a +2 modifier to his Wisdom?  Brave, my good man, very brave.  No less so than my elven melee ranger with, like, no plus to STR.

I really hope we get through this AP


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 1, 2011)

OK, so it is 1/2 of his level, (1) + 1/2 of his wis mod (+4) = +2.5, going to +3 @ 2nd level, and so on.  

Got it.  

Thanks.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 1, 2011)

Or my artillery sorceror with no area effect spells?

*slaps forehead*


----------



## renau1g (Apr 1, 2011)

Or my super-smart thief going ahead of the party alone? Oh dear....


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 2, 2011)

To be fair, gentle rogue, that is kinda your job in a classic D&D sense: find the traps so we don't fall in them.  I haven't been reading the sblock'd Jules text, so I'm curious what the puzzle you're trapped in is like, actually.  I hope leading the swarm away helps, but oh well.

All I know is that, reading the Eric Mona comment on his C&C character's death, is that he regrets uber-killing PCs in this AP (didn't read the modules themselves), now that he knows how it feels to have a player just die.  Give me a few levels (and time making scrolls, hint hint) and I should be able to help us out with that.  I like the idea of potential character death, however; and I think we're up to the task.

I assume Jules isn't dead yet, so I hope I'm right.


Meh, we make it out alive, kill an orc or three, and we'll be 2nd level no problem.  Then the powergaming begins!


----------



## renau1g (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't mind if my PC dies to stupidity, well his stupidity, not mine. I tried to RP him as best as possible.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 12, 2011)

Saw CB posted up that RL has taken hold (and good luck with the new career CB )...

I have asked [MENTION=6673731]SJRSamurai[/MENTION] if he would be interested in a game of PF and looks like we will not be short a meat shield after all.

HM


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi guys, HM told me you'd be in need of a meat shield and I agreed, looking forward to playing with you guys.

I noticed this is taking place in the Greyhawk world, I'm vaguely familiar with it but my area of expertise lies more in Dragonlance and the Forgotten Realms so if you have any suggestions feel free.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 12, 2011)

I looked over the HellKnight PRc so if you wish to start building from there go ahead. I will but a chapter house somewhere so when your character is ready he can join an order if you wish.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh and here's the RG with the Character Gene Info...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/295614-age-worms-character-spot.html

HM


----------



## fireinthedust (Apr 12, 2011)

I think it's less Greyhawk than "standard D&D-land".  Local area, basically, with the monster NPCs if needed.  I think(?)


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 12, 2011)

So far it is like that but later the group will be going to the Free City itself so once there I hope to give everything a more Greyhawk-ish feel.

HM


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 12, 2011)

Kendren is ready for check up when you have time HM


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 13, 2011)

Ok SJ only thing that seemed amiss was equipment. I have changed the weight of the sunrods and have made you a new spot to help with lining it all up.

Best thing to do when using [ code ] is to make it on note pad all nice and neat and then copy/paste it in (as I did below). This will look a mess after pasting but it rights itself so you have neat rows.

Just quote/copy/paste the lower part of this post and edit it in in place of your original Equipment section and you will be good to go.

I will be having your character appear a few moments after I get everyone started down the tube so please be ready for your intro this week.

[sblock=Equipment]

```
Item                                         Cost  Weight
Longsword                                    15 gp   4 lb
Quick Draw Spike Light Steel Shield          69 gp  12 lb
Composite Longbow                           100 gp   3 lb
Arrows (20)                                   1 gp   3 lb
Scale Mail                                   50 gp  30 lb
Backpack                                      2 gp   2 lb
Waterskin                                     1 gp   4 lb
Sunrods (4)                                   8 gp   4 lb
Trail rations (6 days)                        3 gp   6 lb
Grappling Hook                                1 gp   4 lb
50 ft of Silk Rope                           10 gp   5 lb
```

Treasure: 00gp, 00sp, 00cp Gems: none

Carrying Capacity: Total weight carried: 77 lb (light)
light load: 0-116lbs
medium load: 117-233lbs
heavy load: 234-350lbs [/sblock]


HM


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the tip and done as you asked. I'll be watching for my cue.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm glad to see that others are playing their PC's like I am -- true to their character.

Zeke is green, unknowing and completely unsure of himself.  If he survives and levels up, of course, he won't be so useless, but the boy has been sheltered and inside a church for some time, when he wasn't on the family farm, so adventuring and combat is completely new, scary, and disorienting to him.


----------



## SJRSamurai (Apr 27, 2011)

can we move the stone block?

like push it out of the way, I'm guessing that if we could be two pushing it, I have 19 str, so someone else who has good str could help me and we could move it out of the way instead of making us targets by squeezing through.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 27, 2011)

You may try and topple the block with a STR check DC 25. The block is a little thinner than what the map shows.

It would be no problem for you to take 20 but you will need someone to roll an aid another check.

Just need to know who has their hands full incase/when combat starts up. 

HM


----------



## HolyMan (May 10, 2011)

Just a reminder weekly update is scheduled for tomorrow night. 

I need Jules and Zeke'z rolls please, as you really don't want me (and my bad luck) rolling for you. 

HM


----------



## renau1g (May 10, 2011)

Done and done....oh and ignore that one roll. Apparently I rolled 1111 d20's....


----------



## HolyMan (May 10, 2011)

Really wanted to make that save huh? 

HM


----------



## renau1g (May 10, 2011)

Apparently I should have let you make it... I sucked that one...too bad. Will you let me take that roll instead


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 13, 2011)

Sorry for the lack of appearances lately -- I fell down the stairs (only three steps, but solid bare oak treads) and have been laid up for a while now.  Quite the swelling and an amazingly large hematoma on the base of my spine.  I'm trying to get back into the swing now, that I'm a bit more mobile.


----------



## HolyMan (May 14, 2011)

Jules and Aria's actions for the round needed, please.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (May 15, 2011)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> [sblock=Gripe about die roller]I just want to say it's been about 2  weeks since I've rolled above a 10 on this thing. And during that time,  I've only rolled above a 5 a handful of times. I'm DEEPLY suspicious of  it. Can I use Invisible Castle?[/sblock]




You may use any die roller you wish. I my self have rolled back to back 20's on the EnWorld one (lucky me I guess) and use it due to convince. When I start doing multiply rolls I switch over to IC.

HM


----------



## fireinthedust (May 16, 2011)

yeah, my SWSE adventure opted for IC simply because I can't shoot with 20 battle droids as easily on the forum roller as I can on IC.

Good for players, bad for GMs, basically.


----------



## HolyMan (May 23, 2011)

Round 2 actions needed from Kendren and Aria plz. 

So I can use the monsters cause fear effect again. 

HM


----------



## fireinthedust (May 23, 2011)

ooc:  could I re-do Eldariel's action?  I've got Acrobatics, and I remembered that he can avoid AoOs if much flipping and Xena-like action occurs.

EDIT: rolled just in case you say it's okay.  Dunno if it matters (might not be helpful).  If you veto it, I'm cool with that (as a GM I would want to have my pick; just speeding things up; won't pre-roll if you don't want that).


----------



## HolyMan (May 23, 2011)

You can edit in a roll to that post. (edit or here LOL) If you beat the DC (unknown atm) than I will take away the dmg.

I know this game got caught in a lull and we are still working in getting some kinks out of the characters.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok I'm sorry to say that merging the two AoW groups will not be possible. I didn't play that what they did effected your game or what you did effected theirs. So that basically means they have the same treasure you do and have fault the same monsters.

So currently playing we have...

Shayuri - Sorceress 
fitd - Ranger/Wizard (soon or what do you think of Magus?)
ghostcat - Ranger
s@s - Cleric

I could recruit for a rogue, bard, or some other skill monkey type. There are plenty LPF guys out there looking for a second game and such I'm sure I could scoop one up.

Or does someone wish to take a LvL in a skill monkey class and keep the group at 4?

HM


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 5, 2011)

It isn't in Zeke's make-up to be a skill monkey, so we might need to pick one up, IMO.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 6, 2011)

Seems everyone has checked in but Shayuri which is np as I really don't count weekends much.

Would like to update what everyone sees/finds Mon night so if you have a minute Shayuri please let me know what Aria is up to, so I can add that in as well. 

Thanks in Advance.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 6, 2011)

Arr, yeah, sorry...weekends I spend less time tethered to the computer than usual. Still, sorry that I missed this thread when I checked in!

I shall update asap!


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 6, 2011)

NP is what I figured and I see you have already cool.

You can add in a few spellcraft checks to ID the two wands, the goggles, and the armor but I will go ahead and advance and give results in another post.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 6, 2011)

I just put the dice roll in my original post rather than post again.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 23, 2011)

Bump to see who all is still with us. Not sure but I think we are down to three players and only one posted up from my "Ready to move on?" post.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh poop!

One moment.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 23, 2011)

Am I on hold?? 

What kind of music is playing?

HM


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 24, 2011)

oh.  I've been following.  Sorry.  

Honestly, I'm having fun.  Pbp is like that.  I'm good to keep going.

Holyman, if you're looking for a game, want to jump into my 20th level Pathfinder game?  I'm slow, but the group is neat.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry fitd bit I have been following the 20th lvl game and it is way above my pay grade. Thanks for the invite. 

So three just as I thought. Hmmm... what to do?

HM


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 24, 2011)

Well we are at a point where going back to town would not be out of character. Also, as Zeke is the instigator of this expedition and appears to be MIA, HM could have him suggest it.

BTW. Just to be clear, I would like to keep going if possible.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2011)

Mew, I say.

I'm good to go, if we go. If not, no hard feelings.

I find myself a bit ambivalent about Aria...it seems like it's taking me longer than usual to find my stride with her. I think I will though.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 24, 2011)

20th level:  Fair enough.  Glasseye, I didn't remember who else was still with us (I dashed in, posted that, then dashed out), but if you'd like to join the 20th level game, that would be fantastic as well.

I'm good with whatever the group decides, but I am enjoying this game.  It's the only one where I'm a player!  And, I might add, I've played with all of you before, and know that a three-player game with this crowd wouldn't be a waste of time.  

However, I've got two games I'm playing in where I'm just not hitting it as a GM.  I havn't posted in them in over a week, and I hate that.  I just can't hit my stride with either of them, and I'd rather spend my energies in creative places that are more in line with what I'm doing (see my blog/website).  I'm going to end them both after I publish this post.

That said, I get it if you don't think you can move forward.  HOWEVER I would like to stay in a game with any/all of you.  If HM you don't feel up to this game, what would the four of us be able to do next?

I'm working on modules for my game company.  Glasseye was there for the initial brainstorm for part of the first one (boy oh boy did I change/upgrade/expand everything you saw for that one!  FYI.).  I'll eventually be doing a second module, in Pathfinder, at a lower-than-20th level, so when that goes up I hope you don't mind if I invite all of you for the sake of playtesting.

Until then, I need to keep up playing so I'm not just GMing, so I don't lose my perspective as a player.

So if we keep this game, dandy.  If we leave it, I'll just look for another one.  (shrugs)


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh I'm not talking about ending the game just want to see if we need to recruit or if I will end up NPCing a character and running with four characters. The game stays and will have it's weekly to bi-weekly updates.

s@s was on the other day but hasn't posted up he is still interested, here's hoping he is.

I hope you stick around Shayuri I have some good backstory your character will hopefully find out about.

So group wise we have:

Ranger - half-elf
Ranger - elf (soon to go wizard- fitd have you looked at the Magus class?)
Sorcerer - human 
Cleric - human (hope s@s stays with us and can start checking in weekly)

I could find us a rogue player or just NPC one. Up to everyone as a group either way will not slow this already semi-slow game.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh, I'm not going anywhere. And I'm sticking with Aria. No worries.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 24, 2011)

Eldariel is here to stay.

Mind you, I'm not really liking what I saw initially for the Magus.  I don't like separate spell lists for them vs. Wizard list, and I figure I can compete with this build until I reach the PrC eldritch knight.  

Really he's a version of the 4e character I enjoyed making, an Eladrin Swordmage, which really worked as a character in a way that I liked: lots of teleporting, and he can use his Int modifier for attacks with a Bastard sword for some strange reason (shrugs).  Gosh I wish 4e had worked out for me; sadly it did not.

I don't like his weapon atm, btw, but the build is silly if I try going for Str weapons.  Maybe later I can design a special magical weapon for him?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Sure or tell me what type of weapon you are thinking of and I could have you "find one". Or design it OOC and find it IC.

Was going to ask if you were planning on EK or not good to know ahead of time.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Congrats again group I think exploring 1/2 the dungeon and playing for almost 9 months just cause for level ups. And here is what I would like to do.

- Have about 5 days pass in the IC and have all of you post growing into your new abilities (i.e. spells, combat styles, etc.) and equipping yourselves for the return trip to The Whispering Cairn (more on this later).

- Group compostion. I have found out the smaller the group (of RL players) the better for pbp. So would like to keep this group at 3-4 players. I will NPC Zeke as it looks like s@s is unavailable to keep up. Now we can either

a) recruit another player and see if they will take the skill monkey spot or...

b) I would like to know if ghostcat would want to change up his character to a ranger(trapper) from Ultimate Magic.

c) If ghostcat goes for b then we could recruit an extra martial character or run the group as 3 players and one NPC

No pressure ghostcat just think a good way to keep things rolling in pbp is to not have alot of players, just doesn't seem to work. RL being a pain and not letting everyone have fun.

Also wish to talk about treasure. It seems to me this is another slow down for pbp. Do you all wish to RP out the buying selling or just collect things (like the statuettes) and then have me auto "cash them in" and hand out the gold to allow you all to spend? Only can be done in town of course but have found it hard to get treasure divided and in the other AoW game it has been 9 days and they haven't gotten one thing bought since walking into the general store.

Really want this to be up to you. I will update do whatever. How much Role-play vs Roll-Play are all of you looking for?

The first (Role-Play) will be heavy in town and between dungeon delves (where you would get the Roll-Play). Talking to NPCs, buying equipment, a side quest or two to net Hero Points. But for the overall AP and what moves it along you need to do more Roll-Play and search the dungeons find the clues etc.

For me I am about character development and giving your characters lots of chances to shine in both aspects it's just the one (Role-Play) could slow the game down and not advance the story overall.

I'm still looking for a happy balance here and wish to know what if dropping the buying selling of goods (not totally just majorly) would be a good start.

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 28, 2011)

The overall goal of the game is to have fun. Not everything that's fun advances the path. That said, it's possible...even likely in pbp...to take that too far and start maundering in excessive detail of mundane activities. Been there. 

What if we agreed to do some roleplay in town between ourselves and with NPC's, but also agreed that there'd be some kind of limit? Like, say, up to three "scenes."

So if Eldariel wants to talk to Aria, that's one of each of our scenes. Then he goes to buy some stuff, and spends a scene on that too. Then perhaps he wants to pray at a temple to try to get a blessing from the priest. That's scene 3. He's done now. He may have thirty other ideas, but he picked the ones he most wanted to do, to show us his character and to have fun. The others can wait until the next time we're in town. 

And of course, if folks are wrapping up and there's still some scenes to be done, we can move on into the adventure again, perhaps in a new IC thread.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 28, 2011)

I think we should try to focus the adventure so that any RP has *something* to do with the plot.  

As long as I don't feel that I'm "wasting time" with an encounter, for pbp this should be okay.  

I had a really great game going with Kenhood in the l4w forum a while back.  Thing was, he took our random "go there, get money" stuff and beefed them up into incredible encounters that became their own thing.  Going to a sage for training became popping into his head and fighting weird mind-rats.  We had a rival band of adventurers we ended up exploding in battle.  I was in the bar, alone, and this fiesty ranger shows up who was mad at me; so I intimidated him dirty harry style (and really wanted him to be part of that rival band of adventurers, but he wasn't).  Heck, even his NPCs were hilarious characters, like Marco the hunchbacked halfling (so a 1/4ling, I guess) and his family, who'd hired us to advertise his paper shop.
      None of this was the original plot, however, which had just been advertised as an arena xp grab so we could have higher-level characters for a real adventure.

However, he could do that: make the non-adventure into an organic one.

In our case we've got a pre-written AP with stuff that's gotta get done.  Key monsters, key locations, key NPCs.  Unless you want to re-write some of it in your spare time, which isn't a bad thing, it's not as free-form as the game I mentioned above.  It's got its own charms, and so far I'm having fun.

Whatever we do, so long as it's part of the adventure, we should do it.  For dead-end stuff, like buying potions, just skip it.  

If, however, you want to introduce something to the game (like the blushing halforc bard who's hiring us to find her husband in that other Cairn; or the nobles who run the town, who bring us to their wedding party... but monsters attack) and using NPCs is a part of it, go for it.

The goal, though, is a 20-level spread game.  We've got ground to cover for this one.  9 months per level for the 18 levels we've got left to earn... 13 years, six months.  Heh, that's two more editions right there 

However we get the XP, magic items and spells for whatever monsters that are key to the adventure, so long as we get them for the right fights, I'm cool.  

I just want to keep playing.  Right now I'd rather gear up and dive back in, unless there's something in town that would intrigue an Eladrin/elf of Eldariel's intellect... which there very well could be.  Also, some answers re: the Vaati statues would be nice.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Both ideas sound good I will probably then just skip the buying and selling part and you can include that in your level up post. 

Whatever scenes you wish to play out Shayuri I leave up to you to have fun with. Just add them into the post and play out the NPCs and commentary. One of the great things I like about pbp is getting into the stories others have written. And you could start something and not use it this time in town bit work on it and save it for the next time, as both this first module and the next has a lot of back and forth from dungeon to town in them.

I will of course throw in some "extras" that might not be AP related but will be to add to the fun and character development. (Possible after getting ideas from some of your posts).

OK everyone plz level up and I will get you an money total and magical items list tonight (have to head out).

HM


----------



## fireinthedust (Jun 30, 2011)

I'll level up when I have a minute.  Heh, I need piles of characters written up now, so maybe I'll make Eldariel my warmup!  (if I can find a minute to think, which isn't always easy)

I'd like to start making scrolls, actually.  I'll know Ray of Frost as a Cantrip anyway, so Shayuri if you don't want to spend a Cantrip slot on it, I can cover us.  Ie: pick the spells you want to learn, I can cover the rest because I can learn as many as I can find, not just a limited Spells Known list.

I don't mind a bit of RP; I'll write in Eldariel's response to whatever you folks post.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 2, 2011)

[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION]. I've put Galyne's level up in the RG. In the end I decided to go with Trapper.  This turns out to be quite a good fit as I want to go _Arcane Archer_. 

Still need to do the shopping but really need to see if we sell anything.

Also need a level up, in town post.


----------



## Axel (Jul 4, 2011)

One newbie cleric, dropping in. @HolyMan semi-recruited me (I have a rubbery arm bent behind my back...) from another of his adventure paths. The general theory at this stage is for me to take over Zeke's role (with a new character). More to come on that from HM himself no doubt.

For red-inking and general embarassment at my failed arithmetic:

[sblock=Arveduin ]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race:  Human
Class:  Cleric
Level: 2
Experience: ??
Hero Points: ??
Alignment:  Neutral Good
Languages: Common, Celestial
Deity:  Pelor
[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR:  12  (+1)
DEX:  7[9](-1)
CON:  14  (+2)
INT:  12  (+1)
WIS:  16  (+3)
CHA:  16  (+3)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 10 = [1d8 + 2] + 0 (favored class bonus)
AC: 17 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 2 (shield) - 1 (DEX), 
AC Touch: 9 = 10 - 1 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 17 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 2 (shield) - 1 (DEX)
INIT: -1 = -1 (DEX)
BAB: +1 = +1 (Cleric 2)
CMB: +2 = +1 (STR) + 1 (BAB)
CMD: 11 = 10 + 1 (STR) - 1 (DEX) + 1 (BAB)
Fort: +5 = +3 (base) + 2 (CON)
Reflex: -1 = +0 (base) - 1 (DEX)
Will: +6 = +3 (base) + 3 (WIS)
Speed: 30' (20')
Damage Reduction:  none
Spell Resistance:  none
[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Melee:
Morningstar: +2 = +1 (BAB) + 1 (STR) / DMG = 1d8+1(S), CRIT x2
Dagger:  +2 = +1 (BAB) + 1 (STR) / DMG = 1d4+1(S), CRIT 19-20x2
Ranged:
Dagger: 0 = +1 (BAB) - 1 (DEX) / DMG = 1d4+1(S), CRIT 19-20x2, range 10'

[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 to 1 ability score (Dex)
Medium creature
30' movement
1 bonus feat
1 additional skill point per level
Common language
[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Aura: Moderate Good
Channel Positive Energy 1d6 (6 times/day)
Orisons
Divine Spellcasting
Spells per day (incl. bonus spells):
Level 0:  4
Level 1:  3+1
[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Feats:
Racial - Selective Channeling
Choose up to Charisma modifier (3) targets.  These are not affected by the 
energy channel.
1st lvl - Turn Undead
Use a channel to cause all undead within 30' to flee as if panicked.  Will 
save negates (DC = 10 + 1/2 cleric levels + Cha mod).  Undead that fail flee 
for 1 minute.  Intelligent undead receive new save each round.
Traits:
a) Ear for Music
+1 bonus to Perform (sing).  +2 Knowledge (local) where art or music scene is 
involved
b) Child of the temple
+1 Knoledge (nobility).  +1 Knowledge (religion).  Knowledge (religion) is 
always a class skill
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points:  8:  2 + 1 (Int) + 1 (race) = 4/level
Max Ranks:  2
ACP:  -6:  -4 (breastplate) - 2 (heavy shield)

Skill List:
Acrobatics -7 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Appraise +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Bluff +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Climb -5 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [STR] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Craft +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Diplomacy +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Disable Device -7 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Disguise +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Escape Artist -7 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Fly -7 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Handle Animal +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc] 
Heal +8 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Intimidate -3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Knowledge (Arcana) +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Dngnrng) +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Engnrng) +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Geography) +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (History) +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Local) +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +2* [misc]
Knowledge (Nature) +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Nobility) +6 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [INT] +1 [misc]
Knowledge (Planes) +5 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Knowledge (Religion) +7 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [INT] +1 [misc]
Linguistics +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Perception +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Perform (sing) +1 = +1 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +1 [misc]
Profession +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Ride -7 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Sense Motive +7 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Sleight of Hand -7 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Spellcraft +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Stealth -7 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Survival +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Swim -5 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [STR] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Use Magic Device +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc] 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost   Weight
Breastplate   250 gp 30 lbs
Heavy wood shield  20 gp 10 lbs
Morningstar   8 gp 6 lbs
Dagger    2 gp 1 lb
Backpack   2 gp 2 lbs
Bedroll    1 sp 5 lbs
Candle x5   5 cp --
Flint & Steel   1 gp --
Belt Pouch   1 gp 0.5 lbs
Trail Rations x3  15 sp 3 lbs
Waterskin   1 gp 4 lbs
Holy Water x3   75 gp 3 lbs
Holy Symbol (wooden)  1 gp --
Healer's Kit (10 uses)  50 gp 1 lb
Cleric's vestments  5 gp 6 lbs
Explorer's outfit (worn) 10 gp --
```
Treasure: ???gp, sp, cp Gems:
Total kit cost:  427.65 gp
Total weight carried:  71.5 lbs (medium encumberance)
Maximum weight possible: 160 lbs[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size:  Medium
Gender:  Male

Age:  32
Height:  5'11"
Weight:  150 lbs
Hair Color:  Black
Eye Color:  Grey
Skin Color:  Pale white

Appearance: Arveduin has shoulder length, straight black hair that frames his 
gaunt, square jawed face.  His grey eyes are piercing, and often unnerve 
those with something to hide.  His height and lack of great physical stature 
is compensated for by wearing church panoplia wherever and whenever he can.  

In-town or in an unthreatening environment, he dresses in golden yellow robes 
with a black barbican insignia on the right breast.  On the occassions he is 
required to don arms and armour, his breastplate (a legacy from his father, 
and the only item of his parents that he possesses) is polished to a shine.  

Deamenaor: Arveduin smiles seldomly and is described in polite circles as 
humourless.  He is frank, to the point and honest to a fault in a 
conversation where he is asked an opinion or has any competence.  If not 
questioned directly, or the subject at hand is outside his experiences and 
skills he will remain silent and listen.  Arveduin's passion for his god and 
it's sacred rites is second to nothing. He will defend his beliefs to his 
last breath.

Arveduin's voice is a deep bass, which he uses to good effect in creating a 
commanding presence.  He is also a competent singer, preferring to sing his 
praises to his god in the hour before dawn, rather than silent contemplation 
as some of his colleagues prefer.
[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]
Arveduin knew his parents for just a few years...both were Paladins in the 
service of Pelor.  As he has come to understand with age and experience, 
there are no old Paladins, and he was lucky to have the time he did.

Owing to his parent's death in service to the church, Arveduin was raised in 
Pelor's monastary a day's ride from the Free City.  He learned to place his 
faith in Pelor absolutely and developed a great respect for all living things 
under the sun.  

Arveduin's mentor in the monastery was an older priest, who taught patience 
in all things.  He also inducted Arveduin into the sect that calls itself the 
Guardians of the Gate.  The Guardians hold that the great Gate between the 
realm of the living and the real of the dead should remain closed at all 
times.  The death of a living creature is sometimes unfortunate, sometimes 
just and always deserved.  Conversely, undeath is an abomination to the 
Guardians.  Once dead, a creature must stay dead.

Arveduin has received several postings and assignments in his life, all 
associated with the goals of the Guardians of the Gate, or driving off the 
undead, or investigating unnatural activities.  His faith in the strength of 
the sun and the light has been undimmed throughout the hard times and the 
good times.

 [/sblock] [/sblock]

Undetermined:
-  Starting cash.  I have "spent" a buttload of gp.  The SRD says a level 2 character gets 1000 gp!!!  If there is any leftovers I'd most likely upgrade his breastplate to MW for background value
-  HP (to be rolled later)
-  Experience
-  Hero points

If you have any feedback (goor or bad) I'd like to hear it.  I have played D&D for 20 years, but never a full Pathfinder ruleset.  I had a day with the SRD, so hopefully got the basics right...


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 4, 2011)

Your Favoured Class bonus of 1 skill point or 1 hp looks to have not been chosen.  Is Cleric your favoured class?  ie: will you be going along as a Cleric or multiclassing out for more levels than with Cleric?  If you're going cleric, you pick it as your favoured class.  Every level you can opt for a bonus hit point, or a bonus skill rank.  You can switch it up every level, I believe.


----------



## Axel (Jul 5, 2011)

Sweet.  Didn't spot that one.  I'll decide when I get Arveduin up in the RG.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 5, 2011)

And don't forget the Human alternate favored class option. 

"Add +1 on caster level checks made to overcome the spell resistance of outsiders."

Not the be-all-end-all of abilities but you can take it for a couple of your cleric levels and grant yourself a +2 or more should you think your skills and HP are good.

HM


----------



## Axel (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advice to date.  Most helpful.  Arveduin will nominate his FC as Cleric, since I can't see him taking any other base class.  +1 skill point is almost a no-brainer for a class that only gets 2+Int/level.  

Some rejigging of stats is also in order, owing to my poor optimisation abilities...

Str: 12 (+1), 2 pts
Dex: 8 (-1), -2 pts
Con: 14 (+2), 5 pts
Int: 12 (+1), 2 pts
Wis: 14 (+2), 5 pts
Cha: 17 (+3), 13 pts

The +2 ability bonus will go to Wisdown (duh) to net Arveduin stats of:
Str: 12 (+1)
Dex: 8 (-1)
Con: 14 (+2)
Int: 12 (+1)
Wis: 16 (+3)
Cha: 17 (+3)


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 7, 2011)

Axel said:


> For red-inking and general embarassment at my failed arithmetic:




Where is my red pen... * 

Ahh here it is...*

[sblock=Arveduin ]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race:  Human
Class:  Cleric *(favored)
* Level: 2
Experience: ?? *not using XP - using adventure goals
* Hero Points: ?? *1 (+1 when inside the Whispering Cairn)*
Alignment:  Neutral Good
Languages: Common, Celestial
Deity:  Pelor[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR:  12  (+1)
DEX:  7[9](-1) *8??*
CON:  14  (+2)
INT:  12  (+1)
WIS:  16  (+3)
CHA:  16  (+3) *17??
guess I got to it before an update sorry*[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 10 = [1d8 + 2] + 0 (favored class bonus)
*HP: ?? = [2d8= ??] + 4 (CON) + 0 (favored class bonus) - please roll your HP in your seconded post in the RG without modifiers. That is what you add to 8 to get the total for your 2d8 - thanks*
AC: 17 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 2 (shield) - 1 (DEX), 
AC Touch: 9 = 10 - 1 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 17 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 2 (shield) - 1 (DEX)
INIT: -1 = -1 (DEX)
BAB: +1 = +1 (Cleric 2)
CMB: +2 = +1 (STR) + 1 (BAB)
CMD: 11 = 10 + 1 (STR) - 1 (DEX) + 1 (BAB)
Fort: +5 = +3 (base) + 2 (CON)
Reflex: -1 = +0 (base) - 1 (DEX)
Will: +6 = +3 (base) + 3 (WIS)
Speed: 30' (20') 
*Speed: 20' (medium armor) - the above looks like you have two speeds and as you level you may gain a fly speed or something else due to magic*
Damage Reduction:  none
Spell Resistance:  none[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
*Melee:*
Morningstar: +2 = +1 (BAB) + 1 (STR) / DMG = 1d8+1(S), CRIT x2
Dagger:  +2 = +1 (BAB) + 1 (STR) / DMG = 1d4+1(S), CRIT 19-20x2
*Ranged:*
Dagger: 0 = +1 (BAB) - 1 (DEX) / DMG = 1d4+1(S), CRIT 19-20x2, range 10'[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 to 1 ability score (Dex)* - now WIS*
Medium creature
30' movement
1 bonus feat
1 additional skill point per level
Common language[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Aura: Moderate Good
Channel Positive Energy 1d6 *+3* (6 times/day) *- houserule - Gain HP or deal dmg equal to ?d6 + 1/2 cleric level + CHA modifier*
Orisons
Divine Spellcasting
*Spontaneous Casting: Cure Spells
Alignment Spells: may not cast "evil" spells
Domains - ??*
Spells per day (incl. bonus spells):
Level 0:  4
Level 1:  3+1[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
*Feats:*
Racial - Selective Channeling
Choose up to Charisma modifier (3) targets.  These are not affected by the 
energy channel.
1st lvl - Turn Undead
Use a channel to cause all undead within 30' to flee as if panicked.  Will 
save negates (DC = 10 + 1/2 cleric levels + Cha mod).  Undead that fail flee 
for 1 minute.  Intelligent undead receive new save each round.

*Traits:*
a) Ear for Music
+1 bonus to Perform (sing).  +2 Knowledge (local) where art or music scene is involved
b) Child of the temple
+1 Knowledge (nobility).  +1 Knowledge (religion).  Knowledge (religion) is 
always a class skill[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points: 8: 2 + 1 (Int) + 1 (race) = 4/level
*Skill Points: 10: [2 (class)/lvl = 4] + 2 (INT) + 2 (human) + 2 (favored class bonus)*
Max Ranks: 2
ACP: -6: -4 (breastplate) - 2 (heavy shield) *will change to -5 sorry for all the extra work, looks like you have 2 points to spend also.*

```
Skill List:
Acrobatics       -7 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Appraise         +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Bluff            +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Climb            -5 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [STR] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Craft            +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Diplomacy        +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Disable Device   -7 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Disguise         +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Escape Artist    -7 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Fly              -7 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Handle Animal    +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc]
Heal             +8 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Intimidate       -3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Know(Arcana)     +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Know(Dngnrng)    +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Know(Engnrng)    +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Know(Geography)  +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Know(History)    +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Know(Local)      +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +2* [misc]
Know(Nature)     +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Know(Nobility)   +6 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [INT] +1 [misc]
Know(Planes)     +5 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Know(Religion)   +7 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [INT] +1 [misc]
Linguistics      +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Perception       +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Perform (sing)   +1 = +1 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +1 [misc]
Profession       +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Ride             -7 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Sense Motive     +7 = +1 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Sleight of Hand  -7 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Spellcraft       +1 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [INT] +0 [misc]
Stealth          -7 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] -1 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Survival         +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [WIS] +0 [misc]
Swim             -5 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +1 [STR] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]
Use Magic Device +3 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [CHA] +0 [misc]
```
 [/sblock]
 [sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                     Cost   Weight
Breastplate                   250gp   30lbs
[COLOR=Red][B]go ahead and make this masterwork cost 400gp[/B][/COLOR]
Heavy wood shield              20gp   10lbs
Morningstar                     8gp    6lbs
Dagger                          2gp    1lb
Backpack                        2gp    2lbs
Bedroll                         1sp    5lbs
Candle x5                       5cp     --
[B][COLOR=Red]Case, scroll                    1gp  0.5lbs
- scrolls(2):CLW(1d8+1)        50gp     --[/COLOR][/B]
Flint & Steel                   1gp     --
Belt Pouch                      1gp  0.5lbs
Trail Rations x3               15sp    3lbs
Waterskin                       1gp    4lbs
Holy Water x3                  75gp    3lbs
Holy Symbol (wooden)            1gp     --
Healer's Kit (10 uses)         50gp    1lb
Cleric's vestments              5gp    6lbs
Explorer's outfit (worn)       free     --
```
Treasure: *23gp, 3sp, 5cp* Gems:
Total kit cost:  427.65 gp* 650gp no one is at the WBL but will get there...*
Total weight carried:*  72 lbs* (medium)
Maximum weight possible: 160 lbs[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size:  Medium
Gender:  Male
 Age:  32
Height:  5'11"
Weight:  150 lbs
Hair Color:  Black
Eye Color:  Grey
Skin Color:  Pale white
*
Appearance:* Arveduin has shoulder length, straight black hair that frames his gaunt, square jawed face.  His grey eyes are piercing, and often unnerve 
those with something to hide.  His height and lack of great physical stature 
is compensated for by wearing church panoplia wherever and whenever he can.  

In-town or in an unthreatening environment, he dresses in golden yellow robes with a black barbican insignia on the right breast.  On the occassions he is required to don arms and armour, his breastplate (a legacy from his father, and the only item of his parents that he possesses) is polished to a shine.  
*
Deamenaor:* Arveduin smiles seldomly and is described in polite circles as 
humourless.  He is frank, to the point and honest to a fault in a 
conversation where he is asked an opinion or has any competence.  If not 
questioned directly, or the subject at hand is outside his experiences and 
skills he will remain silent and listen.  Arveduin's passion for his god and 
it's sacred rites is second to nothing. He will defend his beliefs to his 
last breath.

Arveduin's voice is a deep bass, which he uses to good effect in creating a 
commanding presence.  He is also a competent singer, preferring to sing his 
praises to his god in the hour before dawn, rather than silent contemplation 
as some of his colleagues prefer.[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]
Arveduin knew his parents for just a few years...both were Paladins in the 
service of Pelor.  As he has come to understand with age and experience, 
there are no old Paladins, and he was lucky to have the time he did.

Owing to his parent's death in service to the church, Arveduin was raised in 
Pelor's monastary a day's ride from the Free City.  He learned to place his 
faith in Pelor absolutely and developed a great respect for all living things 
under the sun.  

Arveduin's mentor in the monastery was an older priest, who taught patience in all things.  He also inducted Arveduin into the sect that calls itself the Guardians of the Gate.  The Guardians hold that the great Gate between the realm of the living and the real of the dead should remain closed at all times.  The death of a living creature is sometimes unfortunate, sometimes just and always deserved.  Conversely, undeath is an abomination to the Guardians.  Once dead, a creature must stay dead.

Arveduin has received several postings and assignments in his life, all 
associated with the goals of the Guardians of the Gate, or driving off the 
undead, or investigating unnatural activities.  His faith in the strength of 
the sun and the light has been undimmed throughout the hard times and the good times.[/sblock] [/sblock]

Nope your math was good. Just missing a few things but looks ready to go. Please quote - copy - paste Arveduin into the RG (and make sure to put up your tracking post right after) just get rid of the quotes the red ink and fill in the few missing things and I'll see if I can't kick start this off by introducing your character to the others this weekend.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 7, 2011)

Speaking of level ups only one done?? - hmm....

and ghostcat sorry I didn't explain the tracking post very well (good job rolling the HP without modifiers because they might change ) All you need list is the changes to the character for the level obtained and then on your sheet (the first/character post) make the adjustments. If you follow Living Pathfinder it is kind of like that

[sblock=Example]
*Level 2:*
Class: Fighter(favored)
BAB: +1 to +2
Fort: +2 to +3
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat: Power Attack
Class Features: bonus fighter feat, bravery +1
HP: +10 = (1d10 - 2 = 8) + 2 [CON] + 16 (Old Total) = 26
Skill Pts: +03 = +02 (Class) + 01 (Human) + 03 (Old Total) = 06
Skills: Diplomacy(1), Swim(1), Survival(1) 

*Level 3:*
Class: Fighter
BAB: +2 to +3
Fort: +3 to +3
Ref: +0 to +1
Will: +0 to +1
Feat: Additional Traits
Class Features: Armor training 1
HP: +10 = (1d10 - 2 = 8) + 2 [CON] + 26 (Old Total) = 36
Skill Pts: +03 = +02 (Class) + 01 (Human) + 06 (Old Total) = 09
Skills: Diplomacy(1), Handle Animal(1), Ride(1)
[/sblock]

Also don't forget the Favored class spot Using Arveduin as an example...

[sblock=Favored Class Bonus]
Level 1: +1 skill point
Level 2: +1 skill point[/sblock]

This is due to say at level 3 he takes fighter then he would list...

Level 3: n/a

And then back to level 4 for another bonus or an alternate racial feature, etc. just easier for checking on the DM side.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 7, 2011)

And lastly treasure... since we aren't playing it out here are the spoils.

- wand of shatter (7 charges) (value: 315gp) 
- wand of unseen servant (16 charges) (value: 120gp)
- goggles of minute seeing (value: 1,250gp) 
- chainmail +1 (value: 1,150gp)
- statuettes x3 (value: 600gp)

So how do we wish to handle treasure division???

HM


----------



## Axel (Jul 7, 2011)

So we roll for HP at level 1? Or it is max to start?

Answered my own question...max at level 1 it is.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 7, 2011)

All good. Saw you rolled a 1 (yikes) hope you average out next level. 

Also unless you have added the 1 HP that line should read...

HP: 13 = [2d8=9] + 4 (CON) + 0 (favored class bonus)

Everything else is looking good going just need to double check your skills and then write you in. 

HM


----------



## Axel (Jul 7, 2011)

Ha!  Like I've said before, my dice always hate me.  I can love them, or be a cruel master, or never actually touch them (like eDice), yet they nearly always fail me.

I'm tempted to make a random thread and roll 20d20 or so.  See what the mean and the median come up as.

Lastly...rolling for HP is my most hated thing about the d20 system.  With a point-buy for stats it is the only series of die rolls that stay with for your character's entire career.  Almost everything else (bar save-or-die) can be recovered from.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 7, 2011)

I get tired of the same old same old when it comes to the HP rules. I think it was this games turn to get the "roll at each level" spot. That is why I went 25 pts and we are using Hero Points. 

Let's hope that the first save or die roll that comes along is a good one because you used all your bad rolls on HP. 

HM


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 7, 2011)

Is it still possible to keep Zeke?


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 7, 2011)

I'll get on it!


My group playtested a module for me last night.  Some hefty revisions for stuff is needed, but that's good.  Lots of work to re-do it, I guess~!   Now a quick break for a fortnight while I regroup and redo key parts before the next session!

I'll be adding a level of abjurer to Eldariel's class.  That's about it, I believe.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 7, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Speaking of level ups only one done?? - hmm....
> 
> and ghostcat sorry I didn't explain the tracking post very well (good job rolling the HP without modifiers because they might change ) All you need list is the changes to the character for the level obtained and then on your sheet (the first/character post) make the adjustments.
> 
> ...




I've updated my tracking post. let me know if I got it right this time. Still to update the character.

I've also posted by IC levelling post. Still got to do some shopping once we've spilt our ill-gotten gains.


----------



## Axel (Jul 8, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> I get tired of the same old same old when it comes to the HP rules. I think it was this games turn to get the "roll at each level" spot. That is why I went 25 pts and we are using Hero Points.
> 
> Let's hope that the first save or die roll that comes along is a good one because you used all your bad rolls on HP.
> 
> HM




I hope so too, but wouldn't bet on it.  

One of the better alternate HP systems I've seen over the years was:
-  Roll HD like normal.
-  If less than half maximum (i.e. 4 or less on a d10) then may either
1.  Reroll and subtract 1 (min. 1) or,
2.  Take 50% (i.e. 5 for a d10 HD).

Essentially it meant if you were feeling lucky, or had a good HP total for your level you could gamble on rolling high, and your character could never be totally gimped by rolling 3 1's in a row and having <25 HP as a level 4 Fighter.

Not that I'm advocating you change, btw!  Just sharing the best anti-HP bad roll system I've come across.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2011)

24 hour warning...

I will be advancing the thread and introducing Axel's character tomorrow (internet connection willing). Then posting you all up going back to the hispering Cairn for round two 

Please let me know what you need from me to get your characters advanced and new items bought.

HM


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm going to level him up right now.  Gosh.

I'm a big fan of Max HP for PCs and meaningful NPCs.  Not too many for every single goblin, but enough that combats don't last a mere round: my 20th level PCs had a near-one shot on a Balor, at Max hp, and that's not right.

Anyway, so I just roll hp?  That's it?

I'll do that, and pick the spells I need.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2011)

Hit point roll:

As for items...I'll have to go over the rewards section again and see what funds Aria has gotses...


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 13, 2011)

Okay, I'm going to sell my Scalemail first off, as I won't need it now.

1)  I want to research the Vaati at my teacher's tower.  I want to bring Aria with me.
2)  I'm picking my spells.  Ray of Frost is one of my cantrips!  Busy at work; can I have some time to make my picks?   I've got 7 to choose (mage armour, shield... and that's where I'm stuck).  I'll have Ray of Frost so we can batter this mold.
3)  My elven curved blade is my Arcane Bonded item.  Does that mean I get a +1 masterwork version of it at no cost?


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2011)

Hit point rolls were for your RG second post spot. Please put a link to these rolls there.


fitd:
1) all good so your saying your taking 20 with Aria aiding another to add +2 to the total?
2) depends on the kind of mage you wish to be. You could go... magic weapon, jump, true strike, burning hands, mage armor, magic missile, ray of enfeeblement for the combat mage OR sub out things to be versatile - like comprehend languages, identify, endure elements to have those spells when needed (i.e. through the arcane bond)
3) yes indeed you do 

HM


----------



## Axel (Jul 13, 2011)

No worries on my part.  Just make it plain where I can step in.

Apologies for not offering any data/text/stuff for the intro.  Currently in the middle of No and Where at the moment (again).  Though I have persuaded work to give me a laptop and USB modem this time...officially so I "can do my timesheet".  Never mind that my RSA token has had a flat battery for months.  

Anyway, I'll be dropping in on a daily basis for this game.  At least for now - depends how quickly things move along.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 13, 2011)

Assuming I get enough from selling the treasure, I would like to buy:

2 flasks Acid  20gp
2 flasks Oil: Alchemist's fire 40 gp
10 flasks of oil 1 gp

TOTAL 61 gp

Otherwise, drop 1 flask Acid, 1 Flask AF, revised total 31 gp.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 14, 2011)

Going to try and make this easier than it has been...

- wand of shatter (7 charges) (value: 315gp) 
- wand of unseen servant (16 charges) (value: 120gp)
- goggles of minute seeing (value: 1,250gp) 
- chainmail +1 (value: 1,150gp)
- statuettes x3 (value: 600gp)

Total GP: 3,435

Total  per person: 687gp (divided by 5 to represent others getting a share)

So everyone (Galyne, Aria, and Eldariel) has 687gp to spend on new equipment*, scrolls, and potions. Only thing you can't go about buying is magical items as their are only a certain amount in town. You may buy one of the wands above back for it's listed price (i.e. you didn't really sell it just took it as part of your share).

Please have all your purchases made in the next week. If you need a price for something ask and I'll look it up for you.

* mundane/masterwork weapons, armor, and shields allowed as well as anything from the goods and services chart (pg. 158-159 CORE, pg. 182 APG)

HM


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 14, 2011)

HM. Can I buy a strength rated _Composite Longbow_ off the shelf or does it need to be made to order. If the later, how long will it take?


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 15, 2011)

You may purchase that as it is a "normal" weapon. 

HM


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi all.  I have a delay to my posting to update:  my computer died, and I've lost everything on it.  Specifically the second draft of something I'm working on (so slightly more work for me, urg), and the updated character sheet.  

I'll be delayed for a while before I can act.  I'll try to get on when I can.  This is a borrowed computer.

And yes, have Eldariel help Aria however he can.

I'm going to go combat mage, mostly, though I intend to expand my spellbook beyond what I gain each level however I can (ie: level gets me the spells I can't do without, adventuring gets me the rest that I should have).

Do I have the option of buying scrolls for spells I don't know and learning them from the scroll?  Can I scribe the spells I do have into scrolls?  If that's ok with you; a tactic I've always wanted to try is to have a butt-load of scrolls on hand.  Would quick-draw help me with scrolls, I wonder...


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 15, 2011)

Since timing is a little short game wise I'm going to say no to having "extra spells to start. But since Allustran is on hand, in between/down time will give you lenty of time to scribe extra spells into your book via rules page 219 CORE

Same with the scribe scroll - you could have had time to scribe one yourself (paying for it with current gold) so it would be limited to spells you know, - any other scrolls you would have to "buy" (really probably got from Allustran) using leftover gold and paying normal price.

Scroll cases can hold up to four scrolls and still be drawn as a move action. Quick draw says in the description you can not use the feat to retrieve scrolls as free actions sorry.

Checking Ultimate Magic... please hold...

Well nothing in the feats section on it - perhaps we should look into a new magical item. Let me know and we can design one and then throw it into the game.

HM


----------



## Axel (Jul 19, 2011)

Without trying to sound rude, but anyone else out there?  

If not, I'll stick in an update tomorrow.  Didn't want to hog all the first-up posts...what with being new and all.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 19, 2011)

Wondering what's up myself Axel. Been 4 days and nothing IC from fitd or Shayuri??? Odd that. 

All I need to know is if the group heads back down the first tube and to the mold or wishes to go down the broken shaft.

Will update tomorrow night should I get a consensus. If not I will flip a coin and update tomorrow night. 

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 20, 2011)

Argh sorry...I never did get to catch up on posting over the weekend like I wanted.

Will post tomorrow, probably morning.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 20, 2011)

Well I asked but no-one answered


----------



## Axel (Jul 23, 2011)

Are we all waiting on fireinthedust to bust out the Ray of Frost?  Bugger...  :|

Out of curiosity, how many others are in the party?  Please correct me if I'm wrong, as it seems like a few people have passed in and out - and I'm truly sorry if I miss your character.

Galyne:  Human Ranger
Aria:  Human Sorceror
Eldarial:  Elf Ranger/Wizard

This might be my lack of Pathfinder experience biting me (had my first TT game of it last night as a Summoner - awesome fun!), but won't we probably need a "Rogue" type character to open locked doors, disable traps and the like?  Or are Rangers able to disable traps in Pathfinder?  It always seemed to me like they should be able to in D&D 3.5.  Doors are generally less problematic...


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 23, 2011)

ghostcat changed Galyne to a ranger(trapper) from Ultimate Magic. Gives him the trapfinding abilities of a rogue and later the ability to make special traps. They lose their spell casting but I think that is small potatoes to gaining a martial rogue.

HM


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 25, 2011)

Heya.  Still here, but sans computer.  I am also being awful to my group's players, so at least I'm consistent.

I need to redo my sheet since my laptop died.

I don't have the Magus class, and it doesn't look as much fun as my current build... I'll need to check it out.

Can I recommend this game to a friend of mine?  He's a huge PF fan.  Actually, tehre are several who could fit the bill, if you're interested.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 27, 2011)

I have been finding out that keeping groups small keeps things rolling in pbp. And the current group...

Axel - human Cleric of Pelor2 
fireinthedust - elf Ranger1/Wizard1 
Shayuri - human Sorcerer2 (undead bloodline)
ghostcat - half-elf Ranger(trapper)2

Looks only to be lacking a meat shield (as Galyne is a ranged combatant). If everyone thinks another player ok then it wouldn't hurt to get another martial character in this. Axel's character may need someone to stand beside him in a fight or his character turns into the front liner (and alone).

HM


----------



## Axel (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm probably the least-invested of all the players so far, but I'm fine with another character joining (providing it can be explained away in-game).

You're entirely right about the current party's combat options.  Arveduin may be able to hold his own for a little while (until he gets disarmed/tripped/bull-rushed/Greased or otherwise made to take a CMD or Dex check), but 1 front-liner can't adequately defend an "artillery battery" of three.  Even in a dungeon setting.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 27, 2011)

Agreed, we could use a burly warrior type.


----------



## fireinthedust (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm eventually planning on being something of a frontline wizard, though.  Currently I've got an AC in the low 20s with spells, and I'll be pumping gold into magical AC augmentations (rings, bracers, cloaks, etc.).  

Granted, that's secondary melee for the next... 7-10 levels, rather than frontline, but it is what it is.  He's not a power-attack platemail fighter, though, but I'll be able to dish out damage eventually.

For now, though, you're right.  I suppose I am ranged for a bit.  Hmm...

Meh, I'll mention it to my buddies and see where they're at.


----------



## Axel (Aug 4, 2011)

Heh, no-one ever wants to play the meatshield.  

In all honesty, I rate the Pathfinder Fighter quite highly.  Especially some of the archetypes.  Without wanting to do another "character switcheroo" I'd be happy to play a Fighter with someone else taking the "Cleric of Pelor" role.  As long as they are a melee capable Cleric, the party should be quite functional with the 5 characters.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2011)

I am advancing the thread now and will be having Kendren human Fighter2 coming back to the tomb and play him as an NPC.

But he won't be around to help you just yet. 

HM


----------



## Axel (Aug 9, 2011)

Hooray, an update!  

Well, I have Comprehend Languages.  Maybe we can communicate in sign language, points and grunts...the international language of backpackers for nearly 50 years.  

Also, I seem to have diddled myself out of 1 spell memorised.  Should be 3+1 1st level spells, not 2+1 as I have.  Bugger... Need 5 mins to pray for a new spell...


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2011)

Don't think the earth elemental will give you five minutes. 

Would have been caught up last night had EnWorld let me on FRI nite. I missed a whole night of updating.

HM


----------



## Axel (Aug 9, 2011)

I didn't think so either...so luckily I've already got Comprehend Languages memorised.  One of the best 1st level spells IME.  Never leave home without it.  

ENWorld has been funny about access the past month or so.  Quite slow loading at other times, too.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello all. So from what I understand you guys need a meatshield of sorts and would be happy to fill that spot. I was thinking fighter or inquisitor.

I see that everyone is level 2. Just need to know if I'm making a lvl 2 character and if so what do I do about starting wealth.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 10, 2011)

If your character speaks Terran (a dwarf perhaps?) then there will be cake for you.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 10, 2011)

Dwarven fighter is top of my list actually.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2011)

Level 2 is correct BH

Starting wealth is 1,000gp not sure if that is what I did for Axel's character will double check shortly.

Saw you have placeholders in the RG please let me know when your character is ready for review.

And welcome to the game. 

HM


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome, I think I'll finish him up today. One other thing though. I know it says Core and APG books only but I was wanting to use the earth breaker from the AA book. Is that ok?


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 10, 2011)

Blood and Honor said:


> Awesome, I think I'll finish him up today. One other thing though. I know it says Core and APG books only but I was wanting to use the earth breaker from the AA book. Is that ok?




(Thinks hard for a second)  Um... that's before or after Bill's Story?  (confused??)


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2011)

Earth-breaker is ok now. I may not have had AA when I started this not quite sure. I have it now but most things are on approval only.

fitd - I am confused to who is Bill?

HM


----------



## Axel (Aug 11, 2011)

@HolyMan Query on PF channel energy rules:

The random component is 1d6/2 cleric levels (round up) - simple enough. On Arveduin's character sheet, it also shows a +4 bonus (Cha 3=+3 and Cleric 2=+1). Meanwhile, the SRD makes no such bonus plain in the Cleric class description.

Is the channel bonus a house rule, or have I buggered the character sheet?

Edit:
Oops, got carried away with trying to get the IC post up and didn't ready anything else here.  Welcome, Blood and Honor!  Even though your name looks to me like a typo, it's no worse than reading the PF and D&D books that spell armour as armor.   

A Dwarven meatshield (or hell, anyone with an AC of 15+ and a melee weapon!) would be most welcome.  My poor Cleric is getting butt-muched already, and it's only round 1.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2011)

House rule is to add your CHA and 1/2 your cleric level to dmg and healing. 

So it would be ??d6 + CHA + 1/2 lvl - I felt after playing without bonus a few times that it wouldn't hurt and it also gives you a know minimum for number crunching.

HM


----------



## Axel (Aug 11, 2011)

Cheers for the quick reply.  Since I rolled a "6" anyway it only makes 1HP difference.  Good to know for future use though.


----------



## fireinthedust (Aug 13, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> fitd - I am confused to who is Bill?




I don't know what AA is, so I went with Alcoholics Anonymous; through my work I get to meet a lot of people who go to meetings, and in AA there's the AA book, which has a section called "Bill's story".  (adjusts collar to let the steam out)  Heh, wrong crowd.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 13, 2011)

AH - LOL I understand now. I have read that book.  But only because I go to Al-Anon.

AA is short for Adventure's Armory when related to Pathfinder. It is full of extra gear, traits, weapons, and s great way to use alchemist items as spell components.

NOTE: 

Using Acid flask in a Grease spell - Grease beomes acidic and deals 1 point of acid dmg per round to any creature in the area or holding the item.

Using Alchemist Fire with burning hands - One target that fails its Reflex save (your choice) catches on fire as if it had been struck by alchemist fire.

And so on. Not a bad sources of alternate material.

HM


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorry its taking me longer than I expected to get my character done been sick last couple of days.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok HM, for the most part I think my paladin is ready for play. He has yet to be named but I'll get around to it before I actually start RPing with him.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 15, 2011)

fitd there is in fact alot more dungeon to explore. 

I will be posting everyone returning to the "main room" and then hopefully adding BH into the mix in a few hours.

HM


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 15, 2011)

Awesome. I'm just wondering if Dwarf was the best choice for race since he only has a 12 Cha...lol. I know the race isn't optimal but I like the RP behind it. So I guess I'll see where it takes me.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 15, 2011)

RP is always the best choice. 

Here is my go over of your character I did a little clean up of the code for you you can copy paste this back into the RG (getting rid of the red) or simply add in the corrections.

A pointer on the code text - If you first do anything like the equipment or what not in Notepad and then copy/paste it in. It will line up automatically for you. (Though when you paste it it will look a mess - it will correct itself.)

Also I have re-done the way the skills section looks since I posted that old character sheet. I have re-done that for you on this one.

*Corrections/Suggestions in RED
*
[sblock=Characters Name??]
 Hmmm I don't see a character name anywhere?
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Dwarf
Class: Paladin
Level: 2
Experience: 0 - not using XP sorry that is still there
Hero Points: 1 normally (2 when you are in the Whispering Cairn - which you will be)
Alignment: Lawful Good
Languages: Dwarven, Common, and Terran you can change the Terran if you wish lol - that poor elemental is dead
Deity: Moradin[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 16
DEX: 12
CON: 16
INT: 13
WIS: 12
CHA: 12[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 19 = [2d10=11] + 6 (CON) + 2 (FC)
AC: 18 = 10 + 7 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 1 (DEX), 
AC Touch: 11 = 10 + 1 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 17 = 10 + 7 (armor) + 0 (shield)
INIT: +1 = +1 (DEX)
BAB: +2 = +2 (Paladin)
CMB: +5 = +3 (STR) + 2 (BAB)
CMD: 16 = 10 + 3 (STR) + 1 (DEX) + 2 (BAB)
Fort: +7 = +3 (Paladin) + 3 (CON) + 1 (Divine Grace)
Reflex: +2 = +0 (Paladin) + 1 (DEX) + 1 (Divine Grace)
Will: +4 = +3 (Paladin) + 1 (WIS) + 1 (Divine Grace)
Speed: 20 ft
Damage Reduction: 0
Spell Resistance: 0[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Earth Breaker(melee): +6 = +2 (BAB) +3 (STR) +1 (MWK) / DMG = 2d6+4(B), CRIT x3
Earth Breaker PA(melee): +5 = +2 (BAB) +3 (STR) +1 (MWK) -1 (Power Attack)/ DMG = 2d6+8(B), CRIT x3
Dagger(melee): +5 = +2 (BAB) +3 (STR)/ DMG = 1d4+3, CRIT 19-20,x2
Dagger(range): +3 = +2 (BAB) +1 (DEX)/ DMG = 1d4+3, CRIT 19-20,x2, 10ft.
Light Crossbow(ranged): +3 = +2 (BAB) + 1 (DEX)/ DMG = 1d8, CRIT 19-20x2, 80ft.[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
*Slow and Steady: *Dwarves have a base speed of 20 feet, but their speed is never modified by armor or encumbrance.
*Darkvision: *Dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet. 
*Defensive Training: *Dwarves get a +4 dodge bonus to AC against monsters of the giant subtype.​*Greed: *Dwarves receive a +2 racial bonus on Appraise skill checks made to determine the price of nonmagical goods that contain precious metals or gemstones.
*Hatred: *Dwarves receive a +1 bonus on attack rolls against humanoid creatures of the orc and goblinoid subtypes due to special training against these hated foes.
*Hardy: *Dwarves receive a +2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison, spells, and spell-like abilities.
*Stability: *Dwarves receive a +4 racial bonus to their Combat Maneuver Defense when resisting a bull rush or trip attempt while standing on the ground.
*Stonecunning: *Dwarves receive a +2 bonus on Perception checks to potentially notice unusual stonework, such as traps and hidden doors located in stone walls or floors. They receive a check to notice such features whenever they pass within 10 feet of them, whether or not they are actively looking.
*Weapon Familiarity: *Dwarves are proficient with battleaxes, heavy picks, and warhammers, and treat any weapon with the word “dwarven” in its name as a martial weapon.[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
*Weapon and Armor Proficiency: *Paladins  are proficient with all simple and martial weapons, with all types of  armor (heavy, medium, and light), and with shields (except tower  shields).*Aura of Good (Ex): *The power of a paladin’s aura of good (see the _detect good _spell) is equal to her paladin level.
*Detect Evil (Sp): *At will, a paladin can use _detect evil, _as  the spell. A paladin can, as a move action, concentrate on a single  item or individual within 60 feet and determine if it is evil, learning  the strength of its aura as if having studied it for 3 rounds. While  focusing on one individual or object, the paladin does not detect evil in any other object or individual within range.
*Smite Evil (Su): *Once per day, a paladin can call out to the powers of good to aid her in her struggle  against evil. As a swift action, the paladin chooses one target within  sight to smite. If this target is evil, the paladin adds her Charisma  bonus (if any) to her attack rolls and adds her paladin level to all  damage rolls made against the target of her smite. If the target of  smite evil is an outsider with the evil subtype, an evil-aligned dragon, or an undead creature, the bonus to damage on the first successful attack increases to 2 points of damage per level the paladin possesses. Regardless of the target, smite evil attacks automatically bypass any DR the creature might possess.

In addition, while smite evil is in effect, the paladin gains a deflection bonus equal to her Charisma modifier (if any) to her AC against attacks made by the target of the smite. If the paladin targets a creature that is not evil, them smite is wasted with no effect. The smite evil effect remains until the target of the smite is dead or the next time the paladin rests and regains her uses of this ability. At 4th level, and at every three levels thereafter, the paladin may smite evil one additional time per day, as indicated on Table 3–11, to a maximum of seven times per day at 19th level.
*Divine Grace (Su): *At 2nd level, a paladin gains a bonus equal to her Charisma bonus (if any) on all saving throws.
*Lay On Hands (Su): *Beginning  at 2nd level, a paladin can heal wounds (her own or those of others) by  touch. Each day she can use this ability a number of times equal to 1/2  her paladin level plus her Charisma modifier.
With one use of this ability, a paladin can  heal 1d6 hit points of damage for every two paladin levels she  possesses. Using this ability is a standard  action, unless the paladin targets herself, in which case it is a swift  action. Despite the name of this ability, a paladin only needs one free  hand to use this ability. Alternatively, a paladin can use this healing  power to deal damage to undead creatures, dealing 1d6 points of damage  for every two levels the paladin possesses. Using lay on hands in this  way requires a successful melee touch attack and doesn’t provoke an  attack of opportunity. Undead do not receive a saving throw against this damage.​[/sblock][sblock=Feats & Traits]
*Feats:*
1st lvl - *Power Attack:* You can choose to take a –1 penalty on all
melee attack rolls and  combat maneuver checks to gain a +2 bonus on all melee damage rolls.  This bonus to damage is increased by half (+50%) if you are making an  attack with a two-handed weapon, a one handed
weapon using two hands, or a primary natural  weapon that adds 1-1/2 times your Strength modifier on damage rolls.  This bonus to damage is halved (–50%) if you are making an attack with  an off-hand weapon or secondary natural weapon. When your base attack  bonus reaches
+4, and every 4 points thereafter, the penalty  increases by –1 and the bonus to damage increases by +2. You must  choose to use this feat before making an attack roll, and its effects  last until your next turn. The bonus damage does not apply to touch  attacks or effects that do not deal hit point damage.​​
*Traits:*
a) *Tunnel Fighter:* Caves and tunnels are a second home to you. While underground, you receive a +2 trait bonus on initiative checks and a +1 trait bonus on weapon damage rolls for critical hits (this damage is multiplied on a critical hit).
b) *Killer:* You made your first kill at a very young age and found the task of war or murder to your liking. You either take particular pride in a well-placed blow, or find vile pleasure in such a strike as you twist the blade to maximize the pain. You deal additional damage equal to your weapon’s critical hit modifier when you score a successful critical hit with a weapon; this additional damage is added to the final total, and is not multiplied by the critical hit multiple itself. This extra damage is a trait bonus.[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]​  Skill Ranks: 06 = [2 (Paladin) + 01 (INT)] x 02 (LvL) + 00 (misc) + 00 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 02
ACP: -5

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                      Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
-04 =  Acrobatics          +01    +00   +0  +00   -5   DEX
+01 =  Appraise            +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+01 =  Bluff               +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
-02 =  Climb               +03    +00   +0  +00   -5   STR
+01 =()Craft:_____         +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+01 =()Diplomacy           +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Disable Device^     +01    +00   +0  +00   -5   DEX
+01 =  Disguise            +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
-04 =  Escape Artist       +01    +00   +0  +00   -5   DEX
-04 =  Fly                 +01    +00   +0  +00   -5   DEX
+na =()Handle Animal^      +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+05 =()Heal                +01    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+01 =  Intimidate          +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =  Know:Arcana^        +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Dungeoneering^ +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Engineering^   +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Geography^     +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:History^       +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Local^         +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Nature^        +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =()Know:Nobility^      +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+na =  Know:Planes^        +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+05 =()Know:Religion^      +01    +01   +3  +00        INT
+na =  Linguistics^        +01    +00   +0  +00        INT
+03 =  Perception          +01    +02   +0  +00        WIS
+01 =  Perform:_____       +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
+na =()Profession^:_____   +01    +00   +0  +00        WIS
-04 =()Ride                +01    +00   +0  +00   -5   DEX
+05 =()Sense Motive        +01    +01   +3  +00        WIS
+na =  Sleight of Hand^    +01    +00   +0  +00   -5   DEX
+05 =()Spellcraft^         +01    +01   +3  +00        INT
-04 =  Stealth             +01    +00   +0  +00   -5   DEX
+01 =  Survival            +01    +00   +0  +00        WIS
-02 =  Swim                +03    +00   +0  +00   -5   STR
+na =  Use Magic Device^   +01    +00   +0  +00        CHA
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
[U]Item                       Cost   Weight[/U]
Mwk Earth Breaker         340gp   14lbs.
Mwk Banded Mail           400gp   35lbs.
Mwk Backpack               50gp   [COLOR=Red] 4lbs.[/COLOR]
Dagger                      2gp    1lbs.
Waterskin                   [COLOR=Red]1gp[/COLOR]    4lbs.
Light Crossbow             35gp    4lbs.
  Bolts (20)                2gp    2lbs.
Trail Rations (3)          15sp    3lbs.
Cure Light Wounds[COLOR=Red](3)[/COLOR]      150gp    1lbs.
```
-the above are potions I take it?

Treasure: 19gp, 5sp, 0cp Gems: none​
 Total weight carried: 68lbs
Maximum weight possible: 230lbs​[/sblock]​ [sblock=Details]
 Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: ?? whatever you wish
Height: 5'1"
Weight: 187
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Green
Skin Color: Tanned
Apperance:
Deamenaor:​[/sblock]​  [sblock=Background].... [/sblock]​[/sblock]

Well we said we needed a meat shield and that he is. Can't wait to read the background and how you tie in the traits and him being a paladin.

HM​


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 16, 2011)

My dwarven pally has a name and I have made the mentioned changes (by change I mean copied and pasted from your post). As far as the background goes I haven't really put anything together yet but I'll brainstorm some.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 16, 2011)

Help from your friendly neighborhood DM... 

- The Church of Mordian hierarchy has received visions of trouble below the streets of Diamond Lake. Sigrum could be one of many dwarves sent to check out all the different tombs, abandoned mines, and other access.

- A wandering dwarf, the last of his clan Sigrum takes up the martomer Grudgebearer. Through the dreams and signs sent him by Mordian he is on track to exact his revenge on the evil that killed his people. 

- Following the path of an old dwarven hero who was said to have traveled to the Whispering Cairn and never return. This dwarf possessed a throwing hammer blesses by Mordian and Sigrum wishes to find it and return it to the cause of justice.

- Dared by other caravan guards to enter one of the old tombs of the area, Sigrum seeks something from the tomb to prove his bravery (and earn there gold). Teh caravan has recently arrived with supplies from the free city so the dwarf's job is over as he was only hired to help get it to Diamond Lake.

- A trio of adventures were looking for a forth member and your character readily accepted. But they haven't arrived and are over an hour late. Sigrum thinks maybe they went in ahead of him and so enters the Whispering Cairn looking for them.

Hope some of that helps.

HM


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 16, 2011)

So I like the first two and I can combine then. 

Sigrum was with his clan exploring Diamond Lake when they were attacked by the evil that still lurks there. He was the only survivor of his family and assumed the name Grudgebearer, vowing revenge on the evil beneath Diamond Lake. Sigrum spent several hours in Moradin's temples asking for the means to destroy the evil that killed his family.

The last sentence is the reason he became a paladin.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 10, 2011)

ghostcat said:


> Assuming I get enough from selling the treasure, I would like to buy:
> 
> 2 flasks Acid  20gp
> 2 flasks Oil: Alchemist's fire 40 gp
> ...




[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION]. Well I posted this but never got round to doing any IC shopping. So does Galyne actual have these or not. I'm happy either why just need to know how to RP it.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 10, 2011)

I thought we said that we would forgo the RP of shopping. (Maybe that was another game?!) - Even so anything found under standard equipment is purchasable. 

Just IC it in however you wish. 

HM


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 13, 2011)

woo!


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Going to try and make this easier than it has been...
> 
> - wand of shatter (7 charges) (value: 315gp)
> - wand of unseen servant (16 charges) (value: 120gp)
> ...




Here is the money you should have spent on equipment. There is also a link to this in the first post of the IC thread. 

HM


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2011)

Much appreciated!

Are there scrolls/potions available in town?


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes there is, and remember though, if you kept a wand it must be deducted from your GP total.

So say keep the wand of shatter (315gp) then you would have 372gp to spend on other things.


HM


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 14, 2011)

Ah. I remember seeing this now. I ended up dithering as to whether or not to buy a Strength rated bow and forgot all about it.

BTW. I have updated my Character Sheet and the Treasure Tracker in the RG


----------



## fireinthedust (Sep 14, 2011)

thanks!  I'll try to have it in tonight.  I'm going to keep most of what I've got (masterwork sword for free, as the arcane wizard bond thing), but oil and other goods are fine.

There was a question about buying scrolls; I'll see if I can find the answer.


----------

